# In the lab with DrNitrus



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

For some of the guys who have been here for a while these are nothing new. But for some of the new guys heres my builds. I havent built much lately cause of family and home stuff. Ill be gettin my ass in gear soon hopefully. Here we go...
One of my favorites 1959 impala
























1960 impala weathered this one up a little
























1965 lincoln continental box stock build


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

1977 monte carlo box stock build
















early 90's civic this one was a rebuild street racer style
















1999 civic built to look my old 1:1


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

90's civic dragster another one of my favorites
























mercury cougar


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

NICE BUILDS DOC!


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

like the dragster... nice detail


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

THAT CIVIC DRAG IS SIK.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

yo doc thanks for reminding me what i wanted to do to the 1:1 cougar i have sittin.....


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

love all your work d :thumbsup: your details are off the charts man

especially how you weatherd the 60 & your white caprice 
looks real-real  not everything is a frame off showcar :thumbsup:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Looking real good homie!!!!


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

LOVE THAT NINE MAN!!!!!!!!!! BAD ASS COLOR!!!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@May 24 2007, 05:57 PM~7972880
> *LOVE THAT NINE MAN!!!!!!!!!! BAD ASS COLOR!!!
> *


X2


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

thanks evreyone
here a few more 

el dorado promo
















metal body caddie messed around with some patterns on this one
























toyota hilux another try at some pattern work


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

nissan skyline this was for the one week buildoff
























70's custom van
























86 monte newest work in progress


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:0  :0 whoa - im diggin that interior for the monte :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Badass stuff Doc!!


----------



## bluesonoma (Aug 9, 2004)

WOW ... amazing stuff


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

I love all your builds Doc, but my favorite is that Eldo!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

ok ive finally seem to have things in order and have been able to build a little bit
heres some progress pics of the monte
















cleaned up the front end a little








added a rear section to the body








and added the rear clip









still lots to do but it will get there


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

crazy stuff man....


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

I love that monte i cant wait to see more of it!!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

x2


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Made a little progress tonight. Still need some work but its coming along


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Smooth!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

sweeeet! :0 :0 :0


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

Nice! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

nice DR, real nice!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THAT'S SHIT IS SICK BRO.. :0 
THIS IS GOING TO BE A CRAZY ALL OUT CUSTOM.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Thanks guys :cheesy: 

Its going slow but its going. 
I am trying to get more consistant building time, so there should be updates more often


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@May 24 2007, 08:08 PM~7973656
> *:0    :0  whoa - im diggin that interior for the monte  :thumbsup:
> *


X2 TAHT INTERIOR IS BADASSSSSS


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

It's lookin good, doc!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

ok 
it finally seems like i actually got something done. it still needs some tweaking but its gettin there
here it is all closed up

















open sesame!!

















FEEDBACK PLEASE!!


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

HOLY SHIT!!!!


FUCKING AMAZEING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Ive never seen a car with a rear end like that. how are you gonna do the hydro setup??


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Looking good man.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

very, very nice dr!!!


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

that is very nice, lines up pretty damn well too, like s10 said how u doin the setup? mounting to the frame :dunno:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

Transformers?


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

:wow: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## 1badassMALIBU (Sep 28, 2006)

now thats creative!!!!
looks good!
u got skills!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

thats gonna be one tricked out ride!!!!!!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

gawd dayum nagga! i love them rides with the wires on em'! all clean as hell and nice interiors! selling some? get at me dawg! ARF! ARF! :0


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Damn Doc, that Monte is gonna be crazy! :cheesy:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Thanks Homies!!!!!
Its the feedback that keep me going.

More to come soon.

The hydros are going to be mounted in the rear part of the frame. Thats really the only place to put them. At this point it looks like it will be two batteries and 4 pumps for the chassis and possibly a wammie(?) tank for the body lift. That all depends on how much room i have one things start going together.


----------



## STRANGER (Jun 12, 2007)

much props, looks bad ass. :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 13 2007, 07:14 PM~8100225
> *Transformers?
> *














*THATS CRAZY BRO, LOOKS SIK*


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

lol
yeah i guess it is a bit of a transformer


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

Dammn man nice :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@May 30 2007, 08:41 PM~8011830
> *Made a little progress tonight.  Still need some work but its coming along
> 
> 
> ...


daaaam bro that's some nice work. can't wait to see this one finished. :0


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

DAM DOC .........FULL KUSTOM AIN'T NO JOKE!....DO YOUR THING HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Thanks homies!!! I know i havent built shit in a little bit so I need to come back strong :biggrin:


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

wow that monte is lookin tuff, i haven't been interested in modelin for a lil while now, but u make me want to get crackin and i got a broken foot anyway so what better to pass some time. thanx for the motivation doc


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THEREGAL_@Jun 14 2007, 03:53 PM~8104937
> *wow that monte is lookin tuff, i haven't been interested in modelin for a lil while now, but u make me want to get crackin and i got a broken foot anyway so what better to pass some time.  thanx for the motivation doc
> *


 :cheesy: anytime homie. hope you get better quick.


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

dam thats sick.


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jun 13 2007, 06:55 PM~8099784
> *ok
> it finally seems like i actually got something done.  it still needs some tweaking but its gettin there
> here it is all closed up
> ...


DAMN DOC THATS A FUCKIN TRANSFORMER


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Holly shiat!!!! :0 Da hell Da hell yeah!!!!! Looking great Dr. :cheesy:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:0 whoaaa :thumbsup: thats insaine man :0 

how many hours do you have into bodywork


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Jun 15 2007, 10:35 AM~8110110
> *:0  whoaaa  :thumbsup:  thats insaine man  :0
> 
> how many hours do you have into bodywork
> *


who knows... :biggrin: 
i dont really keep track. i just know i started the whole thing early this year. i built most of the interior parts then, after that i was just messin with it here and there. now i have been trying work on it a little everyday even if its just one small thing. its better then nothing


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

DAMN DOC, you aint fuckin around!!! :0


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

just noticed i didnt post this up


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

love it layed on its side!! :0 :0


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Thanks Homie

Heres some more one the monte
Laid the base color on the frame








got most of the motor together. still needs a couple of detaild and touch ups but its mostly together


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

very nice dr, very nice!! this is one sweet build!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

NICE MOTOR THERE DOC.....KANDY TEAL OR KANDY GREEN?


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 21 2007, 08:44 AM~8146704
> *NICE MOTOR THERE DOC.....KANDY TEAL OR KANDY GREEN?
> *


Green for the money :biggrin:


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

you should try and get some green inside the "fins" on the valve covers


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THEREGAL_@Jun 21 2007, 11:10 AM~8147290
> *you should try and get some green inside the "fins" on the valve covers
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigal602 (Sep 6, 2006)

this man has some skills!


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigal602_@Jun 21 2007, 10:40 AM~8147451
> *this man has some skills!
> *


x2


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

thanks homies
might have some more pics this weekend


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Hell yeah Doc, lookin' good!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

just a small update
added some detail to the valve covers








added some photo etch brakets








threw on some tape and some paint


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:0 WOW NICE MOTOR BRO.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

looking sweet doc!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

LOOKIN REAL GOOD BRO!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

thanks homies
i had did some gel pen work put it pretty much disappeared under the green


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:0 :0 NICE!


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

THAZ TIGHT.....


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

update
layed down the base to all the body parts








started to polish up the photo-etch brake rotors









and a quick test run
printed a shitty quality decal to make sure it was compatible with the paint


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Killer work doc!!! I wanted to do that with the dolla bills on one of my rides. I stuck with dolla signs instead. VERY NICE!!!!! :0


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

thats sik bro with that $$$


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jun 27 2007, 09:51 AM~8186354
> *thats sik bro with that $$$
> *



X-2 BRO


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Thanks Homies

I gonna print up some better decals soon to add in a couple of places.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thats sick Bro!! I can't wait to see this finshed up. :thumbsup:


----------



## KingSuper (Jul 15, 2006)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jun 27 2007, 03:52 PM~8189226
> *Thats sick Bro!!  I can't wait to see this finshed up.  :thumbsup:
> *



X2

GRAT WORK


----------



## kdogg213 (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

details, details, details.....


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

nice!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

SICK!!!!  :0 :0 


I knew it had to be something good for you to be here this late.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 3 2007, 11:39 PM~8231053
> *SICK!!!!    :0  :0
> I knew it had to be something good for you to be here this late.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

that is sick dr nothin else to say its just to sick man.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jul 3 2007, 09:37 PM~8231046
> *details, details, details.....
> 
> 
> ...


wher u get


----------



## janglelang (Jun 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jun 13 2007, 07:55 PM~8099784
> *ok
> it finally seems like i actually got something done.  it still needs some tweaking but its gettin there
> here it is all closed up
> ...


DAMN!!!! that mofo is RIGHT!!!!!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

is it..... the detail master brake disc set??????????


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

Nice work on the monte and bubble....what did you use on the bottom of that bubble to get that look?


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

TIGHT...


> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jul 3 2007, 09:37 PM~8231046
> *details, details, details.....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Thanks homies!!!!




> _Originally posted by 88mcls+Jul 4 2007, 12:59 AM~8231643-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I used a silver base then layed down a piece of tape and sprayed flat black to make the drop shadows. then just dotted on the rivets.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THAT SHIT LOOK'S SICK BRO... IT'S GOING TO HAVE ALOT OF GOODIE'S ON IT WHEN IT'S DONE.. :0


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)




----------



## 79burider (Sep 7, 2006)

is the monte frame attached to the floor piece or is it seperate if its not did you modi it or cut it out or what frame are you using


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 79burider_@Jul 4 2007, 03:01 PM~8234432
> *is the monte frame  attached to the floor piece or is it seperate if its not did you modi it or cut it out or what frame are you using
> *


the frame i used was the one that came with the kit. it was molded to the floorboard so i cut it out and filled it in with styrene and superglue


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

that some crazy detail brake set, sik


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

:0


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

thank you, thank you,i dont no if u have been 2 my thread,but im doin a granny/regal ryt now,and my monte is next,u bring insperation,and i hope u dont mind if i byt your monte win im redy 2 do mine,im waiting 4 a ls grill and im on it, bro it looks good and just a question can u make it look like it dosnt transform win its closed up just asking because i think just that will b the jaw dropper,just my 2 cent, thanks agin :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

Im lovin tha ls cant wait to see more pics!! :thumbsup:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Jul 5 2007, 09:18 PM~8243311
> *thank you, thank you,i dont no if u have been 2 my thread,but im doin a granny/regal ryt now,and my monte is next,u bring insperation,and i hope u dont mind if i byt your monte win im redy 2 do mine,im waiting 4 a ls grill and im on it, bro it looks good and just a question can u make it look like it  dosnt transform win its closed up just asking because i think just that will b the jaw dropper,just my 2 cent, thanks agin  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


thanks homies
ive been doing little things here and there on it but nothin worth posting yet

dade county--go right ahead its all good
as far as being closed up we will see once its painted maybe the seems wont show as much as they do now....


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

I like how u cut the frame out so cleanly


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Jul 6 2007, 06:09 AM~8246444
> *I like how u cut the frame out so cleanly
> *


x2 i tried the same shit on my regal after seeing what he did and i no way was my shit that clean, the docs a surgin (sp)


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THEREGAL_@Jul 6 2007, 12:09 PM~8247923
> * the docs a surgin (sp)
> *


 :0 :biggrin: I like that!!

Patience guys, that all. And if you cut the way I do, your fingers hurt like hell afterward from holding the exacto. :uh:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

I had originally started a different topic for this build so since im keeping everything in here ill post some of my earlier progress pics. They are just mock ups, and Im still not 100% on the interior so it still might change but you get the idea.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THAT INTERIOR IS COMING OUT NICE BRO.. :0


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 6 2007, 12:40 PM~8248114
> *THAT INTERIOR IS COMING OUT NICE BRO.. :0
> *


Thanks Biggs. 

Might just do a 180 and change it all up. Ill see how it comes together once the body has some color on it. :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jul 6 2007, 11:36 AM~8248086
> *I had originally started a different topic for this build so since im keeping everything in here ill post some of my earlier progress pics.  They are just mock ups, and Im still not 100% on the interior so it still might change but you get the idea.
> 
> 
> ...


that looks sick dude. what is it made out of


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 6 2007, 01:13 PM~8248294
> *that looks sick dude. what is it made out of
> *


foam
styrene
chrome foil
ribbon
string
glue
and some TLC :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

sick interior! :0


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jul 6 2007, 07:03 AM~8246429
> *thanks homies
> ive been doing little things here and there on it but nothin worth posting yet
> 
> ...


thanks,and we"ll c win its dun,all n all the shits tite,on my regal i fukt up tha doors i cud fixem ,or put anuther set on it i dont no,i tryd to fill the space btween the door and door panel with putty and melted the door i guess ill hav2 use the plastik instead ov puttywut u think?


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jul 6 2007, 12:36 PM~8248086
> *I had originally started a different topic for this build so since im keeping everything in here ill post some of my earlier progress pics.  They are just mock ups, and Im still not 100% on the interior so it still might change but you get the idea.
> 
> 
> ...



did u remove the complete floor and replace it with flat stock


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Jul 7 2007, 06:26 PM~8255475
> *did u remove the complete floor and replace it with flat stock
> *


u got it


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jul 9 2007, 07:23 AM~8264439
> *u got it
> *



wow wut about the drive shaft ?did u incorpreate a that or u doin with outit cuz tha wuz my delima, wit my regal,i just jumpt on a 58 eldorado i got plans 4 that ,im tryin to load progress pics ov the regal but im having a hard time ,so hows the monty coming along


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Looks superclean!! :thumbsup:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dade county+Jul 9 2007, 10:47 PM~8270710-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks j


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

that monte!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jul 10 2007, 07:22 AM~8273014
> *the drive shaft is seperate so it will go on as usual
> thanks j
> *


i ment the part down the middle i dont no the name,that the drive shaft runs thru ,but its not important do yo thang ,if u got a min chek out my thread i posted sum pics chekem out


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Not too much to update in this one. I have been working on it but not much worth posting. Ive been painting some stuff and will start to assemble soon. In the meantime heres a little teaser....


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

LOOKING GOOD DOC!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Get money!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Its all about the all mighty dollar!!! :0 :0 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

damn that is sweet! :0


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

That is tight as hell homie :thumbsup:


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Great Innovation Doc



oneyed


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Hell yeah, you're gonna be killin' em with this build Doc!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

Great job!!! :thumbsup: How did you get the logo for the wheels? very nice detail and good work! nice job so far! :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

damn, now thats a nice set of wheels,


i like the $100 bill firewall though...


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jul 20 2007, 08:41 PM~8356656
> *Get money!!
> 
> 
> ...



That's so sick!!!!!! Love that kind of detail!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

damn doc, its lookin killler, especially the firewall uffin:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

Thats crazy hot :thumbsup:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Thanks for all the compliments. Its you guys that keep me going!!




> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jul 21 2007, 03:15 AM~8357990
> *Great job!!! :thumbsup:  How did you get the logo for the wheels? very nice detail and good work! nice job so far! :biggrin:
> *



They are from a photo etch set from model car garage (i think..)


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 thats off the hook :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

:0


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Jul 21 2007, 12:12 PM~8359224
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  thats off the hook  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

very different with the money decals. Looks cool


----------



## sbcin1966newport (Feb 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jul 21 2007, 06:55 PM~8360297
> *very different with the money decals. Looks cool
> *


^^^^^^^^^^^^DITTO


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

thanks everyone

im a poor man so i scanned a few $20 bills lol

at that size you cant really tell what they are :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jul 23 2007, 05:42 AM~8369221
> *thanks everyone
> 
> im a poor man so i scanned a few $20 bills  lol
> ...


Hell, if I did it, it would just be $1 bills.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jul 23 2007, 08:06 AM~8369268
> *Hell, if I did it, it would just be $1 bills.
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jul 23 2007, 05:42 AM~8369221
> *thanks everyone
> 
> im a poor man so i scanned a few $20 bills  lol
> ...




fuck you'd have to call my build pocket change. There would be a big ass quarter on the firewall and shit.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

" NO LIMIT "


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

*WTF THAT SHITS OFF THE HOOK!* :0


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

THATS BAD ASS BRO, CRAZY BUILD! :thumbsup: :0


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

thanks homies





> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 23 2007, 10:29 AM~8369914
> *fuck you'd have to call my build pocket change.  There would be a big ass quarter on the firewall and shit.
> *


thats one of the names that MINI had mentioned too.

I'll decide once its all done :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jul 23 2007, 04:24 PM~8371995
> *thanks homies
> thats one of the names that  MINI had mentioned too.
> 
> ...


why not "All About Ben" :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

money carlo ,money transfer,monte money just a few ,o by the way this build is supa sweet


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

What up!
Ive been wanting to mess with this kit since I got it. Its the revell uptown kit with the lambo doors. Soooo I decided to try and make this one a quick build, since I dont want to lose momentum on the monte Im also building. Pretty much box stock. They only change will be Im gonna use the tires from the fast and furious 350z. The sidewalls on the stock tires look a little too thick. So far I just cleaned up the body and layed down some metal specs orange.


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

Dr.Nitrus strickes again! :0 

Love the color on that Charger homie!


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

That's awsome... I never in a million years would have come up with that idea..... Looking great Doc can't wait to see that get money done! :cheesy:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Charger lookin' good, I like that color!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Got some work done on this today. My batteries were almost dead so the pics arent all that but...


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: looking good d :thumbsup:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

lookin good bro!!!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

NICE...I LIKE THOSE WHEELS!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Thanks Homies!



> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 31 2007, 03:44 PM~8437929
> *NICE...I LIKE THOSE WHEELS!
> *


Me too. I had to modify them a little to fit the thinner tires. I had to cut the rim about 1/8th and shave off all the little ridges.


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

fuck doggy ...... you a very aggressive man ... arent cha!!! lol looks fuckin good!!! ...............................................mental note never call out Drnitrus name out !!!!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Jul 31 2007, 02:50 PM~8437991
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

ive been waiting on progress on this car, it looks brilliant!!!!! i may have missed it since I havent been here but what did u use for the money prints on the engine bay?


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jul 31 2007, 04:17 PM~8438254
> *ive been waiting on progress on this car, it looks brilliant!!!!! i may have missed it since I havent been here but what did u use for the money prints on the engine bay?
> *


I just scanned some money, resized the pics and printed everything up un decal paper


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2007)

Design of the Monte is excellent. Charger color was agreat choice.


----------



## red69chevy (May 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jul 31 2007, 03:29 PM~8438945
> *I just scanned some money, resized the pics and printed everything up un decal paper
> *


u inspire me doc,u really do


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

The Charger looks good Orange Doc. :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

nice charger Doc!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Thanks homies. Im hoping to have the charger done by next week. See how it goes. Then back to the monte :biggrin:


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jul 31 2007, 06:02 AM~8434620
> *What up!
> Ive been wanting to mess with this kit since I got it.  Its the revell uptown kit with the lambo doors.  Soooo I decided to try and make this one a quick build, since I dont want to lose momentum on the monte Im also building.  Pretty much box stock.  They only change will be Im gonna use the tires from the fast and furious 350z.  The sidewalls on the stock tires look a little too thick.  So far I just cleaned up the body and layed down some metal specs orange.
> 
> ...


comin' out clean ...
like the color


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

THAT NICE BRO


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jul 31 2007, 06:29 PM~8438945
> *I just scanned some money, resized the pics and printed everything up un decal paper
> *


better delete that shit, feds gonna think your counterfeiting money :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Aug 1 2007, 08:31 PM~8450078
> *better delete that shit, feds gonna think your counterfeiting money  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 
:roflmao:


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

damn.......the hinges on the monte, are just freakin crazy!!!!!!!!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jul 31 2007, 03:39 PM~8437885
> *
> 
> 
> ...


should i stick with chrome rims or should i go with orange on the spokes?


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

either one would look great, but with the orange, go all chrome!!


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

chrome...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

black? :0


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

I'd say Orange on the spokes or all chrome.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

i'd say chrome


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Ok this one is just about done. Its a pretty simple kit. The only issues I have with this is the doors dont close very well and the trunk gets stuck against the rear window. I will probably open up the car and adjust all the screws to see if that helps with the little issues. Ill get some better pics once the sun is fully out. Anyways heres some pics. Let me know what you think!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

NICE JOB ON THE CHARGER DOC.....ORANGE SPOKES


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

love the color doc!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Turned out great Doc!!


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

I never liked chargers........ but dame you did a sweet ass job DOC.

Stance looks killer and the color is TiTi s :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 




oneyed


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Thanks guys. Heres some outdoor shots.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 very nice!


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 7 2007, 04:54 PM~8496184
> *:0  :0  :0  very nice!
> *


x22545634573737474
:yes: :yes:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

NICE BRO, THATS CLEAN 
:biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

what color is that???

ITS POPPIN!!!!!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Aug 7 2007, 06:19 PM~8496456
> *what color is that???
> 
> ITS POPPIN!!!!!
> *



Duplicolor metal specs orange.

Hey I didnt forget about your van parts. Just havent took the time to find them all. Ill hit you up soon with a pic.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Not too much to report on this one. But here is a little something.
Motor has been dropped in. Front suspension is in place and cylinders are in. Got a little work done on the pumps too. Give me some feedback!!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:0 DAM DOC THIS ONE IS GONNA BE A GOOD ONE


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

All I can say is WOW....Looking really good.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:0 :0 DAMN!!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Aug 20 2007, 05:08 PM~8599550
> *Not too much to report on this one.  But here is a little something.
> Motor has been dropped in.  Front suspension is in place and cylinders are in.  Got a little work done on the pumps too.  Give me some feedback!!!
> 
> ...



lov it man!!!!!!!!


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

hey drnitrus pm me asap


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Hell yeah Doc, this is shaping up to be a real stunner! :0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Thanks everyone. There were a couple of things that have given me a hard time but so far it hasnt been too bad. The one thing Im really not too happy with is my alclad isnt giving me very good results this time around. Ive used it with good success but this time the few pieces i used alclad on look a little off.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

hey, doc this build is just off the hook, your workmanship and attention to detail is just plain awesome!! keep the pics comin!! and where did you get the aircleaner for the tuned port i need one???? :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Aug 21 2007, 07:44 AM~8603967
> *hey, doc this build is just off the hook, your workmanship and attention to detail is just plain awesome!! keep the pics comin!! and where did you get the aircleaner for the tuned port i need one????  :biggrin:
> *


thanks homie. i appreciate that, its what keeps me going. I got that air cleaner for www.thepartsbox.com they have some cool resin stuff.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Aug 21 2007, 06:22 AM~8604134
> *thanks homie.  i appreciate that, its what keeps me going.  I got that air cleaner for www.thepartsbox.com  they have some cool resin stuff.
> *


Is that the one that's based in Australia? I think I checked that site out a while back. If it's the one I'm thinking of, you're right, they do have some cool stuff on there!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Yep thats them. they have cool stuff but the shipping can get pricey so your better off making a bigger purchase.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

:thumbsup: more pics more pics sweeeeet


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Aug 24 2007, 12:51 PM~8632397
> *:thumbsup: more pics more pics sweeeeet
> *


not much to post right now. maybe this week....


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

ill be waitin loving the build :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

What up
Since I havent really posted anything lately I decided to snap some pics of what ive been messing around with. I started a couple of new projects that have been on my mind lately so here goes. Let me know what you think.
This one if for the traditional buildoff. Its not the exact blue I wanted but once i get it all cleaned up I think it will look good.









Heres another one Ive been wanting to get into and finally picked it up. I tried some new paint on this one but wasnt too happy with the result. I need to wet sand it anyway before I continue so Ill see how it works out.








Well, I decided to go with a bit of a wider tire so heres what i had to do. Still needs some work.








Stock tire.








new and improved tire 








also had to modify a new rear rim









Well thats it for now. Give me some feedback!!!


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:0 a bike.. should of saved it for the 08 bike build off :biggrin: if they decide to have one


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

killer shit Doc!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 5 2007, 11:36 PM~8726515
> *:0 a bike.. should of saved it for the 08 bike build off :biggrin: if they decide to have one
> *


I got this for christmas last year.......couldnt wait anymore :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Sep 6 2007, 08:01 AM~8727916
> *I got this for christmas last year.......couldnt wait anymore :biggrin:
> *


  what look you going for, the long low clean look or a stunt wrekcjed scratched layed down look :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

something like this. now that i look at this pic ii might redo that swingarm again
http://www.roaringtoyz.com/Featured/bj%27sbusa/2.html


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Sep 6 2007, 02:32 PM~8730220
> *something like this.  now that i look at this pic ii might redo that swingarm again
> http://www.roaringtoyz.com/Featured/bj%27sbusa/2.html
> *


 :0 badass bike..


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 



> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Aug 20 2007, 07:08 PM~8599550
> *Not too much to report on this one.  But here is a little something.
> Motor has been dropped in.  Front suspension is in place and cylinders are in.  Got a little work done on the pumps too.  Give me some feedback!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Heres a little more progress on this one. Sorry for the bad pics, havent had a chance to recharge the batteries......


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

SIK BRO,


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Sep 24 2007, 08:28 AM~8858201
> *SIK BRO,
> *


x2


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Damn DOC ! BLING BLING on the motor ! This will look good when complete !


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Thanks homies

I havent had too much time to build so it feels good to post something up.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm chrome. :0 Thats going to be nice Doc.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

TTT....

BLING!!!





> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Sep 24 2007, 05:22 AM~8858176
> *Heres a little more progress on this one.  Sorry for the bad pics, havent had a chance to recharge the batteries......
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Aug 20 2007, 06:08 PM~8599550
> *Not too much to report on this one.  But here is a little something.
> Motor has been dropped in.  Front suspension is in place and cylinders are in.  Got a little work done on the pumps too.  Give me some feedback!!!
> 
> ...


holy mother of jesus.thats awsome.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ABES1963 (Apr 13, 2007)

very nice work hommie it makes me want to keep building cars thanks.... :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

thanks homies
quick update on the 61 impala
interior is about done.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

nice "flockin" job homie.... :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> 90's civic dragster another one of my favorites
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

thanks homie


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

yep,yep!! bad ass!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

sweet 61 doc, and thats just the interior. Can't wait to see the rest. :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

61 is going to be clean DOC !


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

thanks homies
didnt get a chance to clear it yet

got to get it done soon though


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

In the meantime Ive been messin with this one.....
The setup is not finished yet. Still need to run the hardlines from the front cylinders. Whatcha think??????


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:0


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

tight bro!! tight!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

NIce set up DOC!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

not into models much, but the green frame is fkin tight.. ***** got disk brakes and shit...

im really feelin that!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Thanks homies.

So far so good. The front lines might be a bitch though hno: hno:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

The set up is killer Doc!!!!


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

NICE SET UP! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Lookin good doc!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Thanks homies!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 




> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Oct 22 2007, 02:26 AM~9055402
> *In the meantime Ive been messin with this one.....
> The setup is not finished yet.  Still need to run the hardlines from the front cylinders.  Whatcha think??????
> 
> ...


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)




----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Gotta thank 408models for this one


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Damn Doc those r nice   :thumbsup:


----------



## maxxteezy (Oct 10, 2007)

that 61 is the bomb


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Hell yeah Doc, lovin' that '61! :0


----------



## bluesonoma (Aug 9, 2004)

Those are amazing.. Great work


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice work doc!!! 




How hard are them PE grilles? What you do just cut the stocker grill right beside the headlights? I got one and built 3 models and never used it.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 30 2007, 11:17 AM~9113586
> *Nice work doc!!!
> How hard are them PE grilles?  What you do just cut the stocker grill right beside the headlights?    I got one and built 3 models and never used it.
> *


VERY FRAGILE
but yeah just cut it out and clean everything up. Bend the grill carefully to match the contour of the plastic piece and glue in place. Not very hard just very fragile.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

CLEAN!! Nice to see you used PE parts!! :thumbsup:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Oct 30 2007, 11:18 AM~9114450
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

rides look good bro, glad the caprice made it there safe.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:0 NICE LOCK UP!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Oct 30 2007, 10:01 AM~9113891
> *VERY FRAGILE
> but yeah just cut it out and clean everything up.  Bend the grill carefully to match the contour of the plastic piece and glue in place.  Not very hard just very fragile.
> *



Cool bro, thanks homie. I'll have to try that on the tangerine one I got. hno: 

Super glue to hold it all together?


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 31 2007, 09:54 AM~9121507
> *Cool bro,  thanks homie.  I'll have to try that on the tangerine one I got.  hno:
> 
> Super glue to hold it all together?
> *


i used expoxy.

superglue seems to fog photoetch pieces up a bit....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Nov 1 2007, 05:51 AM~9129056
> *i used expoxy.
> 
> superglue seems to fog photoetch pieces up a bit....
> *



same with chrome. Cool bro, I'll pick some up and finally use that PE.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Still needs some cleanup and some little details but the chasis is mostly done....
Sorry for the bad lighting in some of the pics


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

THAT IS JUST FLAT OUT BAD-ASSS!!!!!!!!!! awesome work homie!!! :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Damn Doc, this baby is turning out to be worth the wait! :0


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

All I can say is WOW....looks real....This is build is looking soooooooooooo good.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 

man, I wouldn't even want to put a body on that bad boy!!!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 5 2007, 12:31 PM~9158469
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> 
> man,  I wouldn't even want to put a body on that bad boy!!!
> *


x2


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Thanks Homies!!!
Now I think I can start painting the body hno: hno:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Nov 5 2007, 07:43 AM~9156492
> *Still needs some cleanup and some little details but the chasis is mostly done....
> Sorry for the bad lighting in some of the pics
> 
> ...


WOW!!! 


VERY NICE!!!!


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

AMAZING DOC!!!!! :thumbsup: GREAT WORK im just out of words. WOW :0


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Damn Doc U gonna hurt these Boyz :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

WHATS THIS GOING ON AGAIN??? LOOKS SICK!!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

DAM DOC THAT FRAME IS SICK!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Nov 5 2007, 04:04 PM~9159645
> *WHATS THIS GOING ON AGAIN??? LOOKS SICK!!!
> *


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

isn't some of that body already painted? This the one with the dolla dolla bills? :0


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 5 2007, 04:20 PM~9159783
> *isn't some of that body already painted?    This the one with the dolla dolla bills?  :0
> *


yep yep
these are the only full body shots, all hinged i have of it though

i think :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

looks bad azz.


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

OMG!! Dat Iz CLEAN AZZ HELL!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

BEAUTIFUL :worship: :worship:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Nov 5 2007, 06:43 AM~9156492
> *Still needs some cleanup and some little details but the chasis is mostly done....
> Sorry for the bad lighting in some of the pics
> 
> ...



:0 :0 GREAT WORK DOC. :worship: :worship:


----------



## javzam78 (Sep 5, 2007)

gorgeous is the best description...pretty as hell


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus+Nov 5 2007, 11:17 AM~9159743-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

crazzzyyy i love that shit :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

very clean cant wait to see it done.keep up the awsome work   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Thats Sweet Homie



oneyed


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

Thats just nuts dude...


----------



## ABES1963 (Apr 13, 2007)

:0 :0 looks sweet hommie


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Thanks for all the feedback homies!!!!!!!


----------



## RIDENLOWON 24FOS (Nov 10, 2007)

damn that monte is going to be nice


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

really great work.......


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

*DAMN *is all I can say DOC badass homie


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Thanks Homies!!


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

The next Featured model on Scalelows!!!!


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

thats just sexay!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

What up peeps!!
If you guys follow my topic, you might remember I started messing with a motorcycle not too long ago. I was able to put some time into it today. Its coming together pretty well so far. Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Nice detail doc ! You buy a new house this weekend ! Hope you trip was good !


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 14 2007, 04:36 PM~9227786
> *Nice  detail    doc  !    You buy  a  new house  this  weekend !  Hope  you  trip  was  good  !
> *


What up kid!!
Almost final paper work is going in right now. Things wen t well. Ill be in touch tomorrow

yeee haaawww :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

hey doc, what do you use to get those clean bends in your hardlines for your monte?


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 14 2007, 02:49 PM~9227882
> *hey doc, what do you use to get those clean bends in your hardlines for your monte?
> *


Try something like these out bro. Ive seen 'em at both at hobby lobby and ben franklin craft.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue s10_@Nov 14 2007, 10:06 PM~9229815
> *Try something like these out bro. Ive seen 'em at both at hobby lobby and ben franklin craft.
> 
> 
> ...




good deal....... thanks doc  


i get micro marks, and i just seen them in there yesterday, ima have to hop on um


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

No prob. But dont call me Doc :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Blue s10_@Nov 14 2007, 08:06 PM~9229815
> *Try something like these out bro. Ive seen 'em at both at hobby lobby and ben franklin craft.
> 
> 
> ...


i need to get some thiose :cheesy:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 14 2007, 04:49 PM~9227882
> *hey doc, what do you use to get those clean bends in your hardlines for your monte?
> *


i just use a regular needle nose plier

i just use my thumb and bend right at the point where the pliers are holding the wire. 

you get a nice clean bend


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Nov 15 2007, 05:53 AM~9232495
> *i just use a regular needle nose plier
> 
> i just use my thumb and bend right at the point where the pliers are holding the wire.
> ...


I do the same thing......


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Got a little more done today. Still got a couple of things to figure out on the rear end. Sorry for the bad lighting.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

was the bike already chromed or did you send it out???


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

sent out


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

cool!! i am liking it!! the chrome will set it off!!


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

DAMN!!!!

nice bike


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

bike looks sweet so far DOC


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DoUgH_@Nov 15 2007, 05:28 PM~9236655
> *bike looks sweet so far DOC
> *


X2 :0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Nov 5 2007, 03:17 PM~9159743
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how did you make the hinges for the front end to go up like that


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Nov 15 2007, 08:06 PM~9236976
> *how did you make the hinges for the front end to go up like that
> *


 same way as you would do doors but i drilled a whole into each side of the frame this way the aluminum rod goes into the fram instead of into the tubing....understand :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Quick mock up


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

SSSSSSSSSAAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEETTTTTTTTTT!!!!!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

thanks man!!


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

GEE THANKS ALLOT DOC NOW I WANNA BUILD A BIKE! :angry: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
Thats looking good Doc :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

there has been some bad ass black on black builds comin out, which made me want to do my own. thought this would look good in all black


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

^.... DAAAAYYYum!!! lookin good so far.


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

that looks very sininster!!!!! Aweesome


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Nov 16 2007, 03:09 PM~9243046
> *Quick mock up
> 
> 
> ...


How much shipped? :biggrin: 


That bike is bad ass, your builds are looking great. Caddys gonna look sharp, likin the rims.


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Dec 3 2007, 06:23 PM~9365770
> *there has been some bad ass black on black builds comin out, which made me want to do my own.  thought this would look good in all black
> 
> 
> ...



hno: hno: hno: hno: Damn it Doc,I think it belongz to tha Grim reaper.........It got cold n here. :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

lookin killer so far... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 4 2007, 12:21 AM~9369122
> *lookin killer so far...  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Dec 3 2007, 06:23 PM~9365770
> *there has been some bad ass black on black builds comin out, which made me want to do my own.  thought this would look good in all black
> 
> 
> ...


shes gonna be a bad bitch


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Dec 3 2007, 05:23 PM~9365770
> *there has been some bad ass black on black builds comin out, which made me want to do my own.  thought this would look good in all black
> 
> 
> ...


THATS THE SAME WAY I DID MINE, GREY INTERIOR TOO :biggrin: LOOKS GOOD BRO :thumbsup:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Thanks Homies

408 yours was some big inspiration!! :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Got a little work in tonight. Petty much got the interior done for the big body. Just a simple all black (get er done type build). Got some foil done also but Ill post pics once its all done.









Heres a new project Ive been messin with. Snoop Deville Caddi. Thanks Low!


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

lookin good


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

lookin good :thumbsup:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

x2 im gonna watch the snoop deville build


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Dec 7 2007, 09:51 PM~9401575
> *Heres a new project Ive been messin with.  Snoop Deville Caddi.  Thanks Low!
> 
> 
> ...




damn, didn't take long to rip that apart!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: Going to love that thing get sprayed and built back up! No problem homie.  

What colors? :cheesy:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Thanks homies!!

Still not sure on color. Just finished cleaning up some small spots and layed down some more primer.

Gonna look around the post my rides section for some ideas :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Dec 8 2007, 10:57 AM~9403950
> *Thanks homies!!
> 
> Still not sure on color.  Just finished cleaning up some small spots and layed down some more primer.
> ...




A clean ass Zfelix paint job? :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

Anythings going to look dope on there.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Looking good as always d.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

NEVER CAN GO WRONG WITH AN ALL BLACK BIG BIDY


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Got a little foil and clear on this one









and finished up the bodywork and based this one


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

awesome big body :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

doin big thangs too huh?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

badass doc, badass!!!!!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:0 NICE BIG BODY DOC


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

hey homie
what year is that eldo promo ?????
its lookin good :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Dec 16 2007, 07:04 PM~9466528
> *hey homie
> what year is that eldo promo ?????
> its lookin good  :thumbsup:
> *



thats the snoop deville RC car from new bright.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 16 2007, 09:51 PM~9466729
> *thats the snoop deville RC car from new bright.
> *


x2 
look at the size of it compared to the big body in the background


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

oh shit !!!
your right didnt notice it in the background. my bad


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

:biggrin: 

thanks homies trying to wrap the big body up soon


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Dec 17 2007, 09:22 AM~9469108
> *:biggrin:
> 
> thanks homies  trying to wrap the big body up soon
> *




:0 :0


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Nov 5 2007, 05:46 PM~9160997
> *:0  :0  GREAT WORK DOC.  :worship:  :worship:
> *


this is the shit!! tbhis is what i have been looking for!! now i have a guide line to work from!! this is the best detailed frame i have seen in a while!! Props to the designer :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Nov 5 2007, 07:43 AM~9156492
> *Still needs some cleanup and some little details but the chasis is mostly done....
> Sorry for the bad lighting in some of the pics
> 
> ...


i will keep yo posted on my 1/16th full custom low rider!! you have set the guide line for me!! sweet and smooth frame bro!!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

yo DOC the caddys are lookin hella fly bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
and i wish you would finish that damn monte LOL its sick as hell :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Thanks Everyone!

Trust me I want to get these all finished too!!!!! :biggrin: 

The monte has some color on it already but just in the jambs. Have to figure out how to keep it all together to lay down some patters. i might redo the interior too now that I saw cruzinlow's how-to :biggrin: 

The Hayabusa is on hold till I get some time to practice some more true fire flames. So I will have it down before actaully painting the body.

The black big body is almost done. I was putting in the windows last night. Pretty much just needs final assembly and some wax.

The Snoop deville is just waiting till I decide what patterns and colors I want to go with.

Not starting anymore projects till these are done.


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

LOOKIG GREAT DOC! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Dec 18 2007, 12:49 PM~9477708
> *LOOKIG GREAT DOC!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



X2


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SCLAmoovin'22_@Dec 18 2007, 02:53 PM~9477758
> *X3*


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 16 2007, 05:59 PM~9466505
> * :0 NICE BIG BODY DOC
> *


X2 

SAWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Dec 18 2007, 01:44 PM~9477675
> *Thanks Everyone!
> 
> Trust me I want to get these all finished too!!!!! :biggrin:
> ...




we all say that. :biggrin: Good luck on them all Doc, you got some badass projects going on! :0


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Dec 18 2007, 02:38 PM~9477276
> *i will keep yo posted on my 1/16th full custom low rider!! you have set the guide line for me!! sweet and smooth frame bro!!
> *


 :0 where can i get a pair of those disc brakes for 1:24/5 scale  that frame looks hella good doc


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 19 2007, 12:32 AM~9481633
> *:0 where can i get a pair of those disc brakes for 1:24/5 scale  that frame looks hella good doc
> *


http://www.mas-parts.com/cart/indexframe.html

then on the left click nascar details 
then under that click brake kits

they are the ones on the bottom of the page


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

that frame is lookin hella good doc.

when is the due date on the monte?


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 19 2007, 10:36 AM~9483372
> *that frame is lookin hella good doc.
> 
> when is the due date on the monte?
> *


LOL

2008 is about as good as I can say right now :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Dec 19 2007, 11:45 AM~9483418
> *LOL
> 
> 2008 is about as good as I can say right now :biggrin:
> *



haha :biggrin: 


good anwser............ something that detailed need alot of time!

i cant wait to see it done! verry nice work doc.


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Dec 18 2007, 01:44 PM~9477675
> *Thanks Everyone!
> 
> Trust me I want to get these all finished too!!!!! :biggrin:
> ...


hellz ya homie :thumbsup:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

This one is almost wrapped up. It still needs a couple of things(blackwash grill, headlight lenses, license plate, clear the hood,etc..) but for the most part its done. It was a good experience since it was my first resin body. Check it out!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

looks real good DR.!!!!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Yeah! I like black! If you can try to find that pvc chrome tape to cover the rocker panels...I tried it last week on the big body I got from Beto and it looks awesome..although it's thicker it conforms perfect to all the panel lines...and it shines like hell as well.
Whenever I have the time I will post a pic.


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Damn Doc That Lac is Klean. Bring it to Texas.........so i can buy it off of ya :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

caddy looks hella nice doc, :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

thats badass, i love the black on black


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

:0 CADDY TURNED OUT AWSOME :0


----------



## B1gB0dYr0LLin (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Dec 28 2007, 07:06 AM~9549606
> *This one is almost wrapped up.  It still needs a couple of things(blackwash grill, headlight lenses, license plate, clear the hood,etc..)  but for the most part its done.  It was a good experience since it was my first resin body.  Check it out!!
> 
> 
> ...


  clean caddy


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Thanks Everyone!!!


Looks like it might be time to break out the monte again :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Dec 28 2007, 03:33 PM~9551413
> *Thanks Everyone!!!
> Looks like it might be time to break out the monte again :biggrin:
> *


:yes: hno:


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Damn doc thats awesome!


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

That's badass. Maybe if you need more shine on rockers, hit it real lightly with a chrome polish


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Here's s quick job I did on the rocker panels...
Note:I did not smooth the surface enough and did not decrease it either.
Decreasing it with alchohol or mild thinner will make this chrome pvc tape stick like hell.  
I used a soft edged wooden stick to press the panel ines into the pvc tape.


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

those are some clean caddys DR & jevries nice work so far :guns: :thumbsup:


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

Both of those look bad ass............. :thumbsup:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

SWEET :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Well mine is not even close to be finished...I was just showing Drnitrus the pvc chrome stuff....


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Dec 29 2007, 02:38 PM~9558736
> *Well mine is not even close to be finished...I was just showing Drnitrus the pvc chrome stuff....
> *


 CAN YOU SHOW US THE PACKAGE THE PVC TAPE COMES IN !


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Dec 29 2007, 02:22 PM~9558655
> *SWEET :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: THATS SWEEET!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 29 2007, 12:40 PM~9558749
> *CAN  YOU  SHOW  US  THE  PACKAGE  THE  PVC TAPE  COMES IN  !
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

that tape is what i use on all my models i hate using BMF


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Dec 29 2007, 11:07 PM~9562449
> *that tape is what i use on all my models i hate using BMF
> *


You got pictures of using this stuff on trim? Because the stuff I'm using is not suited for that....it works perfect with larger areas but it's too stiff to work on trim and other stuff.  

Mini, it's used for isolation matters behind heating radiators and stuff...they sell it over here at Home Depot like stores.


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Did you make that grill Doc?


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

hey im ordering the 4 door big body caddi offa twinn an i was wondering if resin kits are a pain in the ass?? if so i gotta be extra carful with this one EXTRA :thumbsup:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Dec 29 2007, 11:58 PM~9562936
> *You got pictures of using this stuff on trim? Because the stuff I'm using is not suited for that....it works perfect with larger areas but it's too stiff to work on trim and other stuff.
> 
> Mini, it's used for isolation matters behind heating radiators and stuff...they sell it over here at Home Depot like stores.
> *


check out my builds in the (C.M.B.I builds tread ),every car that i have built for the past three years ive used it on them :biggrin: when i first started using the tape my cars looked like shit but after i figured out how to work with it ,it looks way better then using BMF


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Dec 30 2007, 01:36 AM~9563288
> *
> 
> 
> ...




X2

and can you either make me 1 or show me how to make 1 to use on a replica of my real car?


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Dec 30 2007, 12:36 AM~9563288
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's the grill that comes with the kit.


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

its aluminum duct tape


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Nov 5 2007, 06:43 AM~9156492
> *Still needs some cleanup and some little details but the chasis is mostly done....
> Sorry for the bad lighting in some of the pics
> 
> ...



:worship: Damn I love the detail on this frame!!! Hands down the best I seen yet!!! I might have miss it, what car is going on this frame? the Monte?


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

heres one that i did last night (trim and the frame and front suspention are all that tape):biggrin:


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Dec 30 2007, 11:46 PM~9570071
> *That's the grill that comes with the kit.
> *


ahh i see it now. he just blackwashed over the vertical bars....


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

how you get it burnished like that


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Dec 30 2007, 11:02 PM~9570217
> *heres one that i did last night (trim and the frame and front suspention are all that tape):biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Might have to send me some of that tape :cheesy: . Can you show a pic of that? Looks better the bmf. BTW, did the rims get to you? I got the foam a week ago. Thanks bro.....


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

:thumbsup: yup


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

this is the tape i use :biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Dec 30 2007, 11:28 PM~9570399
> *this is the tape i use  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 what brand and what size? pm me.


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

x2


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

I have used that before on RC cars. It just seemed really thick when i tried it before. The brand and size may be different then the one i used. It looks great on your cars.


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

thanks holmez :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Dec 30 2007, 11:02 PM~9570217
> *heres one that i did last night (trim and the frame and front suspention are all that tape):biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Bro, how did you get the tape to conform to those A-arms? That's def other stuff than I use...but it looks awesome!!!
Is it PVC type of reall allu?


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models+Dec 30 2007, 02:36 AM~9563288-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this the stuff you can pick up at like home depot. its used for aluminum ducts. I always thaought it was way too thick but it looks a lot better then BMF



gotta love when the kids get to your stuff :angry:


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

gotta love when the kids get to your stuff :angry: 








[/quote]
lmao been there done that doc.
when my boy was real little he destroyed a diecast racecar in minutes. the wheels were tore off the windshield busted out. thankfully it was'nt one of my dale jr cars. gotta love it !!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

oh no doc.........................



those cars will buff out. :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Dec 31 2007, 12:28 AM~9570399
> *this is the tape i use  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


It works good Just go to your local home depot and ask for Chrome Duct/Furnace tape.. I did my whole Monte with this stuff!!!! I personally think its better then Foil but just too thick is the problem!!!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

I know that stuff but there's no way I can make it look like on that chassis and front suspension...it will have wrinkles no matter what.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Dec 31 2007, 09:57 AM~9572424
> *I know that stuff but there's no way I can make it look like on that chassis and front suspension...it will have wrinkles no matter what.
> *


I agree. I got some of that stuff years ago when I didn't know about Bare Metal and it was a nite mare to work with. It's very sticky and shinny and didn't conform to any surface. When I laid it down and cut it and tried to peel off the excess it was so sticky it either left a crazy stick residue or peeled off the paint.

I have to say that I don't believe that you did that fram with that stuff, but if you really did, more power to you, it looks perfect......


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Dec 31 2007, 12:03 PM~9572452
> *I agree.  I got some of that stuff  years ago when I didn't know about Bare Metal and it was a nite mare to work with.  It's very sticky and shinny and didn't conform to any surface.  When I laid it down and cut it and tried to peel off the excess it was so sticky it either left a crazy stick residue or peeled off the paint.
> 
> I have to say that I don't believe that you did that fram with that stuff, but if you really did, more power to you, it looks perfect......
> *


that reminds me of the time i used detailmaster foil....


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> gotta love when the kids get to your stuff :angry:


lmao been there done that doc.
when my boy was real little he destroyed a diecast racecar in minutes. the wheels were tore off the windshield busted out. thankfully it was'nt one of my dale jr cars. gotta love it !!!
[/quote]

I would put that Monte frame away if he gets up there an breaks that your gonna have to break him....

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

My daughter isn't old enough yet to get to things, but I have a small closet that I build in and I keep it closed and locked.....


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

i hear ya
the worst thing is he opened my display case and grabbed those


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Dec 31 2007, 10:03 AM~9572452
> *
> I have to say that I don't believe that you did that fram with that stuff, but if you really did, more power to you, it looks perfect......
> *


X2...I have that stuff at home, just picked it up...I really can't imagine that chassis being done with that stuff.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Dec 31 2007, 09:07 AM~9572478
> *that reminds me of the time i used detailmaster foil....
> *


 :thumbsdown: that crap sucks bigtime, way too sticky too


----------



## menotyou (May 17, 2007)

:worship: :worship: :worship: 20 pages of pure visual entertainment
   1 page of hurt
I have four little ones I feel for you bro
I'm still missing a trunk lid and a front bumper lol.....
Beautiful builds Doc.......


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by menotyou_@Dec 31 2007, 10:04 PM~9577064
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship: 20 pages of pure visual entertainment
> 1 page of hurt
> I have four little ones I feel for you bro
> ...


Thanks Homie!
I should have some more stuff done within the next couple of weeks
Happy New Year Everyone!!!!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by menotyou_@Dec 31 2007, 08:04 PM~9577064
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship: 20 pages of pure visual entertainment
> 1 page of hurt
> Beautiful builds Doc.......
> *




X2


----------



## johnnyhop (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Dec 31 2007, 02:07 AM~9571327
> *Bro, how did you get the tape to conform to those A-arms? That's def other stuff than I use...but it looks awesome!!!
> Is it PVC type of reall allu?
> *


i agree with jevries i want to know what kind of tape that is. looks nice on the frame


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Dec 31 2007, 10:58 AM~9572820
> *X2...I have that stuff at home, just picked it up...I really can't imagine that chassis being done with that stuff.
> *


truthfully homies its the stuff used on my frame, i put it on and and rub it with a Q-Tip till its conformed on the part that im working on,then i shine it with mirofibre polishing cloth to make it bling :biggrin:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

T T T for DOC!!!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus+Nov 5 2007, 11:17 AM~9159743-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 7 2008, 02:15 AM~9628026
> *
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

:0 

:biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Well I finally got this bad boy back on the bench. :cheesy: 
I used the pattern masks that I had made on my printer. Thanks to ZFelix for the pattern design. :biggrin: 
I layed down the first set of patterns. They are a little light and might not show up to well, but I will try to highlight them a bit so they stand out a bit more.
Layed down some tape for the second set of patterns and layed down a coat of candy. Im going to let it dry for a couple of days and lay out some more patterns. These arent 100% perfect but once its all pinstriped I should be able to clean them up a bit. With that said, FEEDBACK PLEASE!!!!


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: Datz lookin real clean Doc :0 . :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

OMG NICE work


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:0 Holy hell that is beautiful homie to clean


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jan 18 2008, 07:40 AM~9725588
> *:0 Holy hell that is beautiful homie to clean
> *


x2


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2008)

Looking Good Doc!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 


THATS LOOKIN REAL CLEAN DOC............... and i find myself just stairin at the pic of the frame , thats looks like it could be a real frame, everything looks great doc.

please keep us posted 


:worship:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

Hey Dr, whats the blue car in the background??? :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jan 18 2008, 10:49 AM~9725923
> *Hey Dr, whats the blue car in the background??? :biggrin:
> *


its a ford ranger splash i did years ago. its waiting for some repair cause my kid got to it.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

ohh ok looks cool!!! and the monte is top notch bro!! it will be a show stopper for sure!! :thumbsup:


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Ya take the tape off yett? hno:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

damn i realy the trunk to the monty. can you give any pointers for it?


----------



## ronsportin (Jan 2, 2008)

love your builds. There SICK!!!


----------



## menotyou (May 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Jan 18 2008, 01:21 PM~9727493
> *Ya take the tape off yett? hno:
> *


x2 :0


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

I layed down some more tape on the tops and sprayed a light coat of green then some of that clear efx clear stuff. u cant really tell the effect it gives too well in these shots though.
Then the tape came off. hno: 

















































Not too bad. There was a little lift on the roof but that can be fixed.

Thats it for today. Stay tuned.....


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Awready Doc Lookin good!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

*~NICE~*


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

DAMN NICE !!!! :0


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

WOW!!! :0 :0 Damn Doc this car is gonna kill em!!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

deeeeeeeezzzzzzzzzzzzaaaaaaaammmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Howd the 100 dollor bill firewall come out?


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

lookin really great so far!


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:0


----------



## robocon (Dec 17, 2004)

those patterns are very nice.


----------



## menotyou (May 17, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jan 19 2008, 07:02 PM~9734936
> *I layed down some more tape on the tops and sprayed a light coat of green then some of that clear efx clear stuff.  u cant really tell the effect it gives too well in these shots though.
> Then the tape came off. hno:
> 
> ...


Very nice paint work Homie...


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

HOTTDAMN! THATS GOING TO BE SICK WHEN ITS DONE....AWESOME WORK DOC!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaame doc :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: doc you have to come over to my pad im having a heart attack!!!!!!!!!!!!!! those lowriders are FUCKIN DOPE


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jan 20 2008, 09:59 AM~9738737
> *HOTTDAMN! THATS GOING TO BE SICK WHEN ITS DONE....AWESOME WORK DOC!
> *


X2


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Firewall pics?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

damn doc, your putting it down!!! Love that paint. :cheesy:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Thanks homies! Im hoping to do a little more work this week. Its like 20 degrees these days so i dont think ill paint anything......I might have to use gel pens instead :biggrin: 

The firewall looks ok just hit it with candy green. Ill get pics over the next couple of days.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Did a little more on this one....Took a page out of Minis book and added some penstripes. :biggrin: Then candied over everything. It still needs work but its getting there. This is pretty much the look I was going for. I will probably add some more stripes then clear and try to sand down the pattern edges. Let me know what you guys think!!
Props to you guys who use the pens cause this shit isnt all that easy to look right but the good thing is you can wipe it right off and start over :biggrin: 








































































And for those asking about Ben :biggrin: Needs some touch up on the upper left 100


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

lookin good!


nice work!!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

man bro, this is just great all the way threw bro!! awesome work!!


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

WOW! :0 Doc that is sweeeeet!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Looks Beautiful homie....


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 
DAAAAAAMMMMMMNNNNNN DOC!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Wicked!!! Love that firewall..


----------



## My98Lincoln (Oct 19, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## scrpnit (Jan 9, 2008)

man the 70's van is sickk ! lovin the workmanship on em all!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Thanks everyone. Ive been making slow but steady progress. Still lots to do....


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Good god doc ! 


This is shaping up to be outstanding ! 


Can wait to see it all together !


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

damn doc. that is ............


yha i dont have any words for it.



but jaw droping . what rims are you going with?


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

damn doc. that is ............


yha i dont have any words for it.



but jaw droping . what rims are you going with?


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

yo DOC that shit is lookin crazy lovin it 100% bro :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus+Jul 17 2007, 07:07 AM~8325782-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




thanks homies!!!! cant wait to get back to work on it!!!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

THATS IT SIK BRO, GOOD WORK


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

dame doc those low riders ar fuckin sick as hell :worship: :worship:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

That is just way tooo Clean Bro :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jan 24 2008, 06:41 PM~9775937
> *That is just way tooo Clean Bro :thumbsup:
> *



X2 :0 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

dude...... u gotta get some herb deek or mando wheels for this fukkin thing....




> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jan 24 2008, 03:39 AM~9770861
> *Did a little more on this one....Took a page out of Minis book and added some penstripes. :biggrin:  Then candied over everything.  It still needs work but its getting there.  This is pretty much the look I was going for. I will probably add some more stripes then clear and try to sand down the pattern edges.  Let me know what you guys think!!
> Props to you guys who use the pens cause this shit isnt all that easy to look right but the good thing is you can wipe it right off and start over :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 24 2008, 11:41 PM~9777881
> *dude...... u gotta get some herb deek or mando wheels for this fukkin thing....
> *


i have a couple sets but the only issue i see is that on the 1109's i drilled out the centers so the fit over the adaptors and i used the spinners to slide into the adaptors so the car can be dislpayed with the wheels on. i dont know if the mandos or deeks will allow for a setup like that becasue of the hub style.

I have to see if i can make them work.....


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

that monte is sick i havent seen anything like that in a long time


----------



## menotyou (May 17, 2007)

Damn doc this cars my crack prescription

"I NEED MORE MAN!!!!!!"


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

it looks sick how did get the bengerman note on the fire wall   but as i said it looks dope cant wait to see it finished hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jan 25 2008, 08:30 PM~9784640
> *it looks sick how did get the bengerman note on the fire wall    but as i said it looks dope cant wait to see it finished hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


its a secert


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jan 25 2008, 03:30 AM~9780048
> *i have a couple sets but the only issue i see is that on the 1109's i drilled out the centers so the fit over the adaptors and i used the spinners to slide into the adaptors so the car can be dislpayed with the wheels on.  i dont know if the mandos or deeks will allow for a setup like that becasue of the hub style.
> 
> I have to see if i can make them work.....
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

teaser


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

if you dont take home some major awards for that monte, i dont know what will, 
and this is shaping up to be one of the badest whips i have ever seen! 

keep us posted! :thumbsup:


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

dogg that sick


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Feb 26 2008, 08:45 AM~10033044
> *teaser
> 
> 
> ...



My boy Doc takin tha game to anotha Level!!!!! :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

i was woundering when youd show everyone else!!!

BEST MODEL HEAR!!!!!!!!!


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

THATS CLEAN BRO MUCH PROPS ON THIS BUILD .....CANT WAIT TO SEE MORE


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Feb 26 2008, 02:45 PM~10035401
> *THATS CLEAN BRO MUCH PROPS ON THIS BUILD .....CANT WAIT TO SEE MORE
> *



Yea Me TOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

LOOKIN SIK BRO


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Whut up Doc!!!!!!!

Wen u coming back????? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: WHATZZZZ UP DOC!!!!! GET BACK TO US SOON BROTHER!!! :biggrin:


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

hey who makes the early 90 civic hatch on the first page, fujimi right?


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jan 18 2008, 07:02 AM~9725478
> *Well I finally got this bad boy back on the bench.  :cheesy:
> I used the pattern masks that I had made on my printer.  Thanks to ZFelix for the pattern design. :biggrin:
> I layed down the first set of patterns.  They are a little light and might not show up to well, but I will try to highlight them a bit so they stand out a bit more.
> ...



that is looking great doc!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Jun 25 2008, 11:34 PM~10952860
> *hey who makes the early 90 civic hatch on the first page, fujimi right?
> *


yep fujimi


Maaaaan Ill be back here soon fellas. Ive been working on some stuff but not as quick as I would like. Still havent got my work area set up so I build on the kitchen table which isnt the best but....I dont have the luxury of being on the computer all day like i did at my old job either but i do get on here once in a while to see whats going on.

Like Arnold said....Ill be back!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> This one is almost wrapped up. It still needs a couple of things(*blackwash* grill, headlight lenses, license plate, clear the hood,etc..)  but for the most part its done. It was a good experience since it was my first resin body. Check it out!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> > This one is almost wrapped up. It still needs a couple of things(*blackwash* grill, headlight lenses, license plate, clear the hood,etc..)  but for the most part its done. It was a good experience since it was my first resin body. Check it out!!
> > how is this done?
> 
> 
> get some black paint and thin it out pretty well. paint it over the grill so the paint flows down into the grooves. then lightly wipe the paint off the fins and it will look something like this


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Ive been down for a few months but not out. Heres a little something ive been messing with. Still needs some work but pretty much out of box.
























































And heres the reason i havent got much done....still got some family members staying with me. hopefully the will be in their new place soon and i can start putting together my work bench.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

63 looks good bro.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Nice job on the 63 homie


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Heres my latest. I think its only like the first or second this year lolol


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

LOOKS GOOD DOC...LOOKS LIKE MY HOMIES FROM FLORIDA :biggrin:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks great Doc!!


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

dang doc thats a clean lookn street car, exsept its dirty ? LOL


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## edd713 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Feb 26 2008, 08:45 AM~10033044
> *teaser
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Thanks homies!! Trying to stay in the game even though my build area is not set up....


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:  :0 :0 :ugh: hno: hno:


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Feb 26 2008, 12:29 PM~10034355
> *My boy Doc takin tha game to anotha Level!!!!! :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Whens this gonna be finished?


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Aug 12 2008, 05:10 PM~11327309
> *Whens this gonna be finished?
> *



Talkin bout tha green Monte????? Soon..............


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

Oppz yeah lol that cars amazing!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Wassup homies!!!!
Lately I had been brainstorming about a project that has been in the planning stages for a while and since I havent chopped up any plastic in a while I was in the mood to break out the exacto and the dremel.
Heres what I came up with.......THIS ONE IS FOR THE IMPORT FANS

I started with 2 of the revell Acura RSX kits....

























and a couple of hours later heres where we are at. it still looks rough but its headed in the right direction


















and for those wondering..........twin turbo NSX motor :biggrin:


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

oh my......


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

:0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

looks scary hno: hno:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

:biggrin: 

cant wait to get my bench back up a running


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

and for those wondering..........twin turbo NSX motor :biggrin: 








[/quote]
OH BOY THE DOCTOR IS IN


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

WUT UP DOC!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

post up tha goodies mayne!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Nov 4 2008, 12:36 AM~12053246
> *WUT UP DOC!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> post up tha goodies mayne!!!!!!
> *




:0 :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Well....starting to get the work area together. got all the kits in one place now....still need to get a table set up
keep a lookout for a up coming sale :0


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

POST tha Wheels Mayne!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

come doc no work yet, i know you gata have something in the back , just a teas man , come dont hold out on 
I NEED A HIT MAN ! ! :420:
:roflmao:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Nov 5 2008, 12:02 PM~12069429
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> POST tha Wheels Mayne!!!!!!!!!
> *


already did look at the box with all the usps stickers on it :biggrin: 

unfortunatly no new projects yet


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

dorn , well i know when you get staled youll have something .
and im already eyen somthing thing on that wall of cars.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Hell yeah Doc this is gonna be killer!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

MAN.............. IF YOU WANNA SELL THAT PONTIAC J-2000 LET ME KNOW DOC


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 5 2008, 03:40 PM~12072341
> *MAN.............. IF YOU WANNA SELL THAT PONTIAC J-2000 LET ME KNOW DOC
> *


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

hey Doc, good to see that you are settling in...


----------



## mistabuggs (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Nov 5 2008, 08:07 AM~12067926
> *Well....starting to get the work area together.  got all the kits in one place now....still need to get a table set up
> keep a lookout for a up coming sale :0
> 
> ...



Man...that's what I need...is some shelves! :biggrin: I got too much crap packed in boxes in the garage and can't find NOTHING! Looks good though man...now get to work!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Nov 5 2008, 07:18 PM~12072676
> *
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Where's my money?????????

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Nov 5 2008, 09:54 PM~12074847
> *Where's my money?????????
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


LOLOLOL


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

yesterdays project...new paint booth
a little rough but it will ge tthe job done


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

:thumbsup: FINE


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

i got to make a paint booth too


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Dec 8 2008, 05:04 PM~12370733
> *yesterdays project...new paint booth
> a little rough but it will ge tthe job done
> 
> ...


  THATS TIGHT DOC!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Well Homies 2008 wasnt much of a building year for me. Between packing for a cross country move and not having a space set up for a while at the new house, I had to quietly watch all you guys take your game up a notch throughout the year.
I finally got enough stuff moved around to be able to get my space set up. Im trying to come back strong in 09.

Heres the new lab!!!!!


















































Got some stuff to clear out so check out my for sale topic!!!


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

damn do'ing it big i just use the coffee table :biggrin:


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

what's happen half breed. New work area is looking good . I'm in the same boat on getting back to building. Hope to see some new builds at NNLwest if you go. :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)




----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Thanks for looking homies!!

This one is back on the bench. Started messing with some seat desighns today. Progress pics coming soon.....


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

:0 :0 CANT WAIT TO SEE THIS ONE DONE!!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

I am thinking of redoing the interior. This was the original concept...









I decided to start by making a seat to see how it would look. This is what I came up with. Can I get some feedback!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That looks fuckin pimp!! Hell yea.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

the green on the seat is to light. i think. other than that its cool!!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

*WOW!!!!*

I like the seats bro they look good homie


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jan 4 2009, 09:51 PM~12607304
> *WOW!!!!
> 
> I like the seats bro they look good homie
> *


 :0 x2


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jan 5 2009, 12:47 AM~12607258
> *I am thinking of redoing the interior.  This was the original concept...
> 
> 
> ...




i dont know doc.............. ide go back to the stock set up................ more detail :biggrin: 

yea right !!!! that seat is killer man, i love the chain around the edges, all around killer work!

i guess its back to the drawing board on the interior now huh? :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Seat looks killer man!! I was liking where you were going on the interior so maybe do the seats in the darker green??


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

hell yeah doc! i missed this topic! 

Seats look awesome!


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jan 4 2009, 09:51 PM~12607304
> *WOW!!!!
> 
> I like the seats bro they look good homie
> *



x3 nice job


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

damn dude i want that seat, along with another! those would be perfect for my 74 gtx


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

thanks for the input. i am not going to trash the old setup just yet. i am going to keep rolling with the new look to see how it works out,. ive spent alot of time on this one so i want to make sure im happy with the end result even if it means redoing things a couple of times :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

I agree....can't rush it...Keep us posted, always nice to see your topic bumped...


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

The mc is coming along nice


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

been in the mood to do some painting, so i figured what better candidate then the snoop deville thats been on the back burner for a while. started setting up some patterns. will hopefully do some painting tomorrow.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

:0 :0


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

thats gonna come out sick :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

I like your lines . Nice to see contour in your lay out , not just straight tape lines. 
Are you going to use the same colors as American Woman?


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Jan 24 2009, 05:13 AM~12800020
> *I like your lines . Nice to see contour in your lay out , not just straight tape lines.
> Are you going to use the same colors as American Woman?
> *


thanks guys

yeah i am going to try. i dont have all the exact colors but will go with a similar layout


----------



## Mnt86ss (Jan 10, 2009)

That monte is sick, I like looking at the frame on jack stands.... it looks real lol

Great work


----------



## relaxednoma (Jun 11, 2008)

I just went through your entire thread. Amazing skills and builds man!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

wish i had patience :uh:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Thanks homies!! It means a lot. I didnt build much last year so I am slowly gettin back in the groove. And it feels pretty damn good!!! Got a little more done tonight. Thought I would post some pics of how I work on patterns. It may look a mess but it works for me.

































I spoke to the chromer today and he said he would not be able to chrome the wheels considering I cant get them off the rear axles. So screw it I did the next best thing....get em ready for alclad. I think they came out ok. Better then booger green!!
























The knockoffs are getting the gold stripped as we speak. Ill get those done next time....


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

put them wheels on a 1/12 scale 57 bel air :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:0 that paint is coming out sick :thumbsup: cant wait to see the whole package :yes:


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

lookin good


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)




----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jan 24 2009, 09:55 PM~12806113
> *Thanks homies!! It means a lot.  I didnt build much last year so I am slowly gettin back in the groove.  And it feels pretty damn good!!! Got a little more done tonight.  Thought I would post some pics of how I work on patterns.  It may look a mess but it works for me.
> 
> 
> ...


Those rims are awesome, they look like they would fit on a 1/12th scale camaro that I want to make a lowrider out of, where did you get them and is there a place to buy them from?


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:0 :0 damn


----------



## menotyou (May 17, 2007)

Hell ya! :0


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

GOOD TO SEE YOU BACK IN ACTION DOC


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Thanks guys!!

This one is good paint practice :biggrin: 

Got a couple other things Ive been messin with but nothin worth posting yet.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Rides looking good....


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Still been messin with the Snoop Deville. Got a little more paint on it. Hood is a bit off but no turning back now.

























been messin with one of these too. stripped the factory orange paint and added my own touch


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

looks sweet doc


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

holy shit, this is coming out good


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

that shits dope dr


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thats looking sweet Doc!!!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Thanks guys!!

These have actually been fun to work on. Been learning alot with the Snoop Deville. Im hoping to have the roof and trunk patterns cut and put on by tomorrow. If all goes well, might even get some more paint on it.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Lookin good doc!


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

The big cad is looking good. :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Very nice paint job!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Nice job!


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

lookin good the motor is sweet :cheesy:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Hell yeah bro, nice work!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Got a little more done on the snoop deville


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

looks good doc


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

LOOKS GREAT!!!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Got some more time in on this one. Added in one more mask ad got some candy on it.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

nice, very nice dr!!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

snopp deville looks like a lady ! Very nice DOC !


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: looking good doc :thumbsup:


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

:0 THATS AN REALY NUCE PAINT JOB GOOD WORK MAN....... :thumbsup:


----------



## mistabuggs (Jun 17, 2005)

Lookin reaaaaal good Doc! :biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

x2 everything said above^

looks great!!! great paint work homie!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0

thats snoop da'lac is badass!!! 
keep it up doc


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 11 2009, 12:24 PM~12972671
> *:0  :0
> 
> thats snoop da'lac is badass!!!
> ...


thats the one i got from u remember :biggrin: 

thanks homies gonna try and get the top painted and foiled up this weekend


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

DAMN Doc this is beautiful!!


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

sweeeeeeeeet


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:0 HHHOOOLLLYYYY MMMOOOLLLLYYYYY!!!!!! THAT IS SICK DOC.!!! :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Thanks homies. Gotta try and get some better pics. Looks better in person. Still needs some details to clean it up but its gettin there.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Ive been workin on this little by little and its finally together. This kit goes together real nice. I have built the ford dragster motor and nothing wanted to stay together well. Check it out...

















Heres another one Ive been workin on here and there. Got most of the parts all painted just need to start puttin it together.

















let me know whatcha think!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

TO THE TOP ! 


HURRY UP DOC YOU BEEN TYPING SOMETHING UP FOR 10 MINUTES ALREADY ! N ONE HERE IS GOING TO ALL THAT SHIT !


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

motor looks sick doc


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 15 2009, 02:50 PM~13009558
> *TO  THE  TOP !
> HURRY  UP  DOC  YOU  BEEN  TYPING  SOMETHING UP  FOR  10  MINUTES  ALREADY !  N ONE  HERE  IS  GOING  TO  ALL  THAT  SHIT !
> *


lolol slow ass wireless connection lolol

thanks dropped!!!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Feb 15 2009, 01:49 PM~13009549
> *Ive been workin on this little by little and its finally together. This kit goes together real nice.  I have built the ford dragster motor and nothing wanted to stay together well.  Check it out...
> 
> 
> ...


this is a sweet 1/6th scale motor bro!! i gotz me one too!! it's on my to do list but with a wicked twist


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

THE MOTOR LOOKS SICK DOC........ANYTHING FROM WACO?


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 15 2009, 10:09 PM~13012539
> *THE MOTOR LOOKS SICK DOC........ANYTHING FROM WACO?
> *


Thanks man

He is doing as good as can be....


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Feb 15 2009, 09:46 PM~13012936
> *Thanks man
> 
> He is doing as good as can be....
> *


  
TELL HIM I'LL GET BACK AT HIM WHEN I'M DONE MOVING


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

stang is lookin good doc as well as the caddy


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 15 2009, 10:49 PM~13012971
> *
> TELL HIM I'LL GET BACK AT HIM WHEN I'M DONE MOVING
> *


Will Do!



Thanks for the feedback homies!!!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Heres the newest project at the lab. This has been a hard fought road to get this bitch but its finally here. The seller turned out to be real ass but karma is a bitch i guess. Over all its in good shape. Looks to be pretty original. Rear setup is acting up, isnt lifting the rear much and its got a oil leak when its running. Got to get those things checked out, a thourough cleaning, and try to get it on the road. Check it out!


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!! THATS CLEAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

ive seen that for sale a while back, nice car! I love that body style and the baby lincolns too! looks clean!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

gotta love the baby lincs. fucker lays out nice too


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Mar 8 2009, 12:34 PM~13215783
> *Heres the newest project at the lab.  This has been a hard fought road to get this bitch but its finally here.  The seller turned out to be real ass but karma is a bitch i guess.  Over all its in good shape. Looks to be pretty original.  Rear setup is acting up, isnt lifting the rear much and its got a oil leak when its running.  Got to get those things checked out, a thourough cleaning,  and try to get it on the road. Check it out!
> 
> 
> ...




:0 nice ride doc :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

thanks peeps

ill post some new pics once it gets a good detailing


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

DAMN DOC THATS NICE !!!!!!!!!!
is it gonna fit in the garage ?? gotta be a good 22 feet long.
1st guess on the rear is the motor and brushes probably wore out.
good luck with it . dont see many of those anymore that clean. 
:thumbsup:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:0 damn thats clean :0 

78-79? :dunno:

is that the factory interior  i love it - its like a biscuit tuck but still real clean looking 


:thumbsup: sweet ride


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

:0 My dad had one those. that is looking good doc


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo+Mar 8 2009, 06:33 PM~13218094-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yep its a 78 diamond jubilee edition as far as i know its all original except the steering wheel


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice car Bro.... :thumbsup:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Mar 9 2009, 07:15 AM~13222672
> *yessir  its about 22-23 feet long....and no it doesnt fit in the garage
> yep its a 78 diamond jubilee edition as far as i know its all original except the steering wheel
> *


damn! that long? lol

my 64 caddy is 18 ft 7 and 3/4 inches long


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Mar 8 2009, 09:34 AM~13215783
> *Heres the newest project at the lab.  This has been a hard fought road to get this bitch but its finally here.  The seller turned out to be real ass but karma is a bitch i guess.  Over all its in good shape. Looks to be pretty original.  Rear setup is acting up, isnt lifting the rear much and its got a oil leak when its running.  Got to get those things checked out, a thourough cleaning,  and try to get it on the road. Check it out!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Mar 8 2009, 09:34 AM~13215783
> *Heres the newest project at the lab.  This has been a hard fought road to get this bitch but its finally here.  The seller turned out to be real ass but karma is a bitch i guess.  Over all its in good shape. Looks to be pretty original.  Rear setup is acting up, isnt lifting the rear much and its got a oil leak when its running.  Got to get those things checked out, a thourough cleaning,  and try to get it on the road. Check it out!
> 
> 
> ...


Love these BIGASS rides!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THAT LINCOLN IS CLEAN BRO. I USED TO HAVE THE SAME ONE BUT IT WAS THE 
EDDIE BAUER EDITION. NAVY BLUE BODY WITH NAVY AND WHITE INTERIOR. THOSE RIDE ARE SWEET. THE ONLY THING I DID TO MINE WAS LIFT IT, PUT SOME 13 IN DEE'S AND CUT THE FRONT BUMPER SO YOU CAN SEE THE WHOLE GRILL. 

THAT'S A SCORE BRO.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Thanks Homies!!



> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 10 2009, 05:18 AM~13233718
> *THAT LINCOLN IS CLEAN BRO. I USED TO HAVE THE SAME ONE BUT IT WAS THE
> EDDIE BAUER EDITION. NAVY BLUE BODY WITH NAVY AND WHITE INTERIOR. THOSE RIDE ARE SWEET. THE ONLY THING I DID TO MINE WAS LIFT IT, PUT SOME 13 IN DEE'S AND CUT THE FRONT BUMPER SO YOU CAN SEE THE WHOLE GRILL.
> 
> ...


Thats all I really got in mind its already juiced but im thinking of baggin it. Besides that I just want the bumper split. Not gonna go crazy with it. Just want a clean cruiser that will spend more time in the streets then in the garage :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Spent some time working on this one yesterday. Got it all put together today. Just a quickie mostly out of box build. Its one of those jada kits. Used metal specs red with automotive clear. Got the wheels off a diecast. I got to get my lighting better these pics dont do it justice. If the weather gets better ill snap some outside pics. Let me know what you think!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

FUCK that looks good!


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice Stang Bro....


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

x2


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Mar 8 2009, 06:34 AM~13215783
> *Heres the newest project at the lab.  This has been a hard fought road to get this bitch but its finally here.  The seller turned out to be real ass but karma is a bitch i guess.  Over all its in good shape. Looks to be pretty original.  Rear setup is acting up, isnt lifting the rear much and its got a oil leak when its running.  Got to get those things checked out, a thourough cleaning,  and try to get it on the road. Check it out!
> 
> 
> ...


damn that shit is sick.... buckets too :0


----------



## Moze (Aug 13, 2008)

Yea those pics dont do your Mustang any justice,it came out really good!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Thanks for the feedback. If the sun shows today ill post some fresh pics!


----------



## pilgrim (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mistabuggs_@Nov 5 2008, 05:12 PM~12073173
> *Man...that's what I need...is some shelves!  :biggrin: I got too much crap packed in boxes in the garage and can't find NOTHING!  Looks good though man...now get to work!
> *


man i was at buggs house yesterday and we were in the garage, i started looking thru some of the boxes out there, and got all nostalgic and shit. i was like DAMMMMN! WE ARE OLD MAN! too many years gone by too fast!!! what a reality check!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Mar 8 2009, 10:34 AM~13215783
> *Heres the newest project at the lab.  This has been a hard fought road to get this bitch but its finally here.  The seller turned out to be real ass but karma is a bitch i guess.  Over all its in good shape. Looks to be pretty original.  Rear setup is acting up, isnt lifting the rear much and its got a oil leak when its running.  Got to get those things checked out, a thourough cleaning,  and try to get it on the road. Check it out!
> 
> 
> ...




fuckin sweet bro i would probably get rid of those bungies and strap them batts down correctly also once you go threw that set up you will have a reliable set up you can even get on board charging setups too


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Wassup homies!!
Yeah I have been slowly tryin to get shit redone. This past weekend I found the cylinders werent sittin on the spring cups correctly so i got that fixed up and the rear is working good now. Might get some taller ones though cause the front locks up higher then the rear. Pluggin away at it little by little....
And yes the batts need to be secured the RIGHT way....


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Apr 14 2009, 02:57 AM~13569590
> *fuckin sweet bro i would probably get rid of those bungies and strap them batts down correctly also once you go threw that set up you will have a reliable set up you can even get on board charging setups too
> *



:thumbsup: I'm usually not a lincoln fan but that bitch looks pretty nice laid out. 
Here is a link to the Street Charger.

http://www.streetcharger.com/default2.htm


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

:0


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Wasssuppp
Had a 1 month buildoff with a couple of the homies from our local model club and some LIL regulars. Heres what I came up with 
link to the pics
http://www.scalelowrider.com/caddybuildoff/index.htm


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

lookin sick homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

x2


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

NICE BRO!!!!!!!! SUNNY D LIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@May 9 2009, 04:41 PM~13838429
> *Wasssuppp
> Had a 1 month buildoff with a couple of the homies from our local model club and some LIL regulars.  Heres what I came up with
> 
> ...


Looks fresh!!   The chrome rearend does it come with the Donk kit?


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

thanks fellas!! Its a suny d look a like :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by jevries_@May 10 2009, 01:26 AM~13841059
> *Looks fresh!!     The chrome rearend does it come with the Donk kit?
> *


J
The chrome front comes with the lowrider kit and the chrome rear is from the donk kit


check it
http://www.scalelowrider.com/caddybuildoff/index.htm


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@May 10 2009, 06:55 AM~13842036
> *thanks fellas!!  Its a suny d look a like :biggrin:
> J
> The chrome front comes with the lowrider kit and the chrome rear is from the donk kit
> ...


Pretty insane huh...you need to buy both the Donk and the lowrider kit to get the complete chromed suspension...


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

CLEAN CADY NICE JOB!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Thanks homies!!

This one will be back on the bench again.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@May 11 2009, 05:33 AM~13849784
> *Thanks homies!!
> 
> This one will be back on the bench again.
> ...


YES! Finally!


----------



## Moze (Aug 13, 2008)

> *YES! Finally!  *


x2,cant wait to see that car finished! Good job on the Caddi too,came out real good. I like the interior in it way better than the ones that come with the donks.


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Mar 14 2009, 03:02 PM~13280913
> *Spent some time working on this one yesterday.  Got it all put together today.  Just a quickie mostly out of box build.  Its one of those jada kits. Used metal specs red with automotive clear.  Got the wheels off a diecast. I got to get my lighting better these pics dont do it justice.  If the weather gets better ill snap some outside pics.  Let me know what you think!!
> 
> 
> ...



wow this car is awesome...what color red is this..

keep up the good work


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@May 9 2009, 04:41 PM~13838429
> *Wasssuppp
> Had a 1 month buildoff with a couple of the homies from our local model club and some LIL regulars.  Heres what I came up with
> link to the pics
> ...



very nice n clean bro, looks like the real one SUNNY DELIGHT


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

thanks eeveryone!!



> _Originally posted by importmadness_@May 11 2009, 11:46 AM~13851315
> *wow this car is awesome...what color red is this..
> 
> keep up the good work
> *


its just metal specs red with automotive clear


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@May 11 2009, 05:33 AM~13849784
> *Thanks homies!!
> 
> This one will be back on the bench again.
> ...


I need to start working on my MC. Got any more pics


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@May 11 2009, 05:33 AM~13849784
> *Thanks homies!!
> 
> This one will be back on the bench again.
> ...


Hope you'll finish it soon ! :worship:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@May 11 2009, 07:33 AM~13849784
> *Thanks homies!!
> 
> This one will be back on the bench again.
> ...


dang homie you gotta finish this one!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Wassup Homies!!!
Was about to thit the bench to work on the monte when the local club homies threw down a one week buildoff challenge lol
it had to be done by this friday. So last Friday I cracked open a curbside Honda Civic kit and heres what I put together. It has some flaws that could have been better but considering the deadline its all good. Let me know whattcha think!!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Clean civic bro. looks good


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

There's some killer looking builds in here.That civic is very clean for the deadline that was given.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

ill take it off your hands right now doc :biggrin: looks damn good bro


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Quick build or not....very clean....


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jun 10 2009, 11:40 PM~14156660
> *Quick build or not....very clean....
> *


X2 Very nice!!


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jun 10 2009, 10:41 PM~14157331
> *X2 Very nice!!
> *





x3 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jun 11 2009, 12:40 AM~14156660
> *Quick build or not....very clean....
> *



X4 :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jun 10 2009, 06:40 PM~14156660
> *Quick build or not....very clean....
> *


x-5


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jun 10 2009, 09:18 PM~14156402
> *Wassup Homies!!!
> Was about to thit the bench to work on the monte when the local club homies threw down a one week buildoff challenge lol
> it had to be done by this friday.  So last Friday I cracked open a curbside Honda Civic kit and heres what I put together.  It has some flaws that could have been better but considering the deadline its all good. Let me know whattcha think!!!
> ...


nice build, color pops on that body, wheels look sweet :cheesy:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

thanks for all the comments! 
I'm surprised I got it done this quick lol. its not perfect but its not my worst either lol. 
it looks like something u would see cruzin the streets

I took a look at it this morning and noticed the super glue fogged up the damn paint in a couple of spots but I should be able to compuond it out


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

damn x2 on all of that specially the last part...just happened to me...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That Civic came out really nice given the short time frame you had to work with.!!


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jun 11 2009, 12:11 PM~14160364
> *That Civic came out really nice given the short time frame you had to work with.!!
> *


x2


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Jun 11 2009, 01:22 PM~14160475
> *x2
> *


X3


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Wassup Homies!!
Havent had much to post lately. I havent been at the bench too much. Most of my time these last few weeks has been spent trying to get the lincoln ready for the road. Heres one of the things I decided to do to it.
























I have managed to get some time in at the bench tonight so I just wanted to get some opinions on some new stuff. 
Some of you might know the 86 monte radical I have been workin on for a good while. I have been messin with some interior ideas and heres where im at. Nothing is final at this point but let me know what you think.....


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Both projects are lookin great man. Lovin the custom work with that interior bro.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

I WISH MY LINCOLN WAS STILL IN THAT CONDITION. NOW ITS ALL MESSED UP. LOOKS SWEET BRO!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jul 3 2009, 07:01 PM~14376861
> *Wassup Homies!!
> Havent had much to post lately.  I havent been at the bench too much.  Most of my time these last few weeks has been spent trying to get the lincoln ready for the road. Heres one of the things I decided to do to it.
> 
> ...


i want more pics as you do this.... i wanna build one of these someday....


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

thanks homies!!



> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 4 2009, 05:05 PM~14381019
> *i want more pics as you do this.... i wanna build one of these someday....
> *


no prob man!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

DASH LOOKS GOOD.


----------



## caveydd81 (Feb 24, 2008)

WOW !!! now thats a lot of work on all those cars


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## pilgrim (Mar 17, 2009)

Man dat bumper looks like SHEEEEEEEEEEEEEE-IT! Just kiddin, looks tite! took some balls to make dat cut. I miss workin on my car, i need a new project!!!
I think that the interior you are working on is way cooler than the one you showed me at the meeting. ur doing a great job on it! gonna have it done by the hams or austin show?


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pilgrim_@Jul 18 2009, 05:33 PM~14512839
> *Man dat bumper looks like SHEEEEEEEEEEEEEE-IT! Just kiddin, looks tite! took some balls to make dat cut. I miss workin on my car, i need a new project!!!
> I think that the interior you are working on is way cooler than the one you showed me at the meeting. ur doing a great job on it! gonna have it done by the hams or austin show?
> *


thanks man!!
yeah im shooting to have it done soon. see how it goes. i got the othe door panel done and started the center console this week. gonna try to get it done by next month but not gonnna half ass it either.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Interior is looking good Dr. :thumbsup: Keep that sh!t coming!


----------



## pilgrim (Mar 17, 2009)

yeah, no need to rush it, the show isnt that big,m you were there last year, but this year you may get your ass handed to ya! lol! ima hafta kick my shit into overdrive to get mine done by the show. but damn dude, arthritis been kickin like a bitch, dont get old dude!!!

laters,
DP


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

something new...hoppin hydros custom cruiser
i used metla specs silver base, layed down the decals then mixed HOK candy green and candy lime gold, and automotive clear with gold flake
check it out


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Thats beautiful! nice job!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kirby_@Sep 5 2009, 05:16 PM~14990274
> *Thats beautiful! nice job!
> *


thanks man!!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

I THOUGHT THAT WAS A REAL BIKE AT FIRST! GREAT JOB BRO.


----------



## Moze (Aug 13, 2008)

That bike came out really nice Doc!! Bring it by next month I want to take it around the block :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

hellz ya bro the projects are lookin sick ...the interior work on the monte is lookin badass..and the lincoln is gonna be sick as hell.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Sick work as always doc!! :0


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Cool!! Love this Bike kit!


----------



## mistabuggs (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Sep 11 2009, 01:20 PM~15051658
> *I THOUGHT THAT WAS A REAL BIKE AT FIRST! GREAT JOB BRO.
> *



Honestly, I did too! When I first saw it I thought that you had invested in a real lowrider bike and just did a replica of the Hoppin Hydros version or something! But then when you brought it by the house Friday before the meeting...I was like WHOOAAA! For something so simple, you did a VERY clean job on it Doc!!! Looks real good man!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Thanks for all the feedback! It really means a lot!

It hasnt been as productive of a building year as i would like, but getting SOME builds done keeps me going.

This one is a little differnet so i decided to give it a shot.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## coleman9219 (Apr 10, 2010)

that bike is sickkkkkkkkkk :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Thanks homies!
Not much to report from my workbench. ive been using any little time i have to work on the lincoln. Im hopin to have it wrapped up soon. Then back to the bench.
Not much room to move around  :biggrin:


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:wow: :wow: 
THATS A BAD ASS LINCOLN


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by COAST2COAST_@May 27 2010, 08:41 AM~17619906
> *:wow:  :wow:
> THATS A BAD ASS LINCOLN
> *


thanks man!
its almost ready. finished some stuff on it and jus finished cleaning it all up. for now this is how im gonna roll. heres some pics









































maybe now i can get some building done....


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

SWEET DOCC!!!!! :cheesy: :wow: :wow: Ready for summer!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2010)

Great looking Linc Doc. I'll have to check it out next time I'm in Texas.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@May 29 2010, 01:05 PM~17640778
> *thanks man!
> its almost ready. finished some stuff on it and jus finished cleaning it all up.  for now this is how im gonna roll. heres some pics
> 
> ...





:0 I LOVE THIS RIDE


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

THANKS GUYS!!!
Heres one more...pretty simple. just wired for front and back right now.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@May 29 2010, 10:05 AM~17640778
> *thanks man!
> its almost ready. finished some stuff on it and jus finished cleaning it all up.  for now this is how im gonna roll. heres some pics
> 
> ...


That's a beautiful beast bro!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@May 29 2010, 03:45 PM~17642135
> *That's a beautiful beast bro!
> *


thanks j!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

That's a bad mufuckah!! I love it!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Thats a sexy ass lincoln bro!! :0


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Thankfor all the comments!
Its been a while since I posted much of anything but here are a couple Ive finished up recently. Nothing major on this accord wagon. Laid down a black base, metal specs blue, clear fx clear, and some automotive clear. and some dubs


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Thankfor all the comments!
Its been a while since I posted much of anything but here are a couple Ive finished up recently. Nothing major on this accord wagon. Laid down a black base, metal specs blue, clear fx clear, and some automotive clear. used some faux fabric paint on the interior and some dubs to finish it up


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

looks good bro


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

That came out killer Doc!!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

wagon is bad ass bro.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Thanks Homies!

Heres another one...48 fleetline....silver base with candy pagan gold. nice kit had some minor fitment issues around the dash are when i tried to close it all up but got it figured out


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

heres the newest one on deck...37 chevy vert. silver base with kandy brandywine..cut out the rumble seat area..probably will get the chrome undies


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

heres some spy pics for any of you who even know what this one is...... :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

youza bad dude doc! :wow:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Sep 23 2010, 12:21 AM~18638155
> *heres some spy pics for any of you who even know what this one is...... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...





and you know i havent forgot about this...................... break out the pics of the seats man! :biggrin: i remember them bitches lol


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 22 2010, 11:23 PM~18638201
> *and you know i havent forgot about this...................... break out the pics of the seats man! :biggrin:  i remember them bitches lol
> *


all that is getting redone.... :biggrin: 
i finally think i will finish it up. its defintly gettin some attention. i should have some more pics soon.  

aslo got a 57 bel air comin up soon. pics as soon as there is some worthy progress


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Sep 22 2010, 11:21 PM~18638155
> *heres some spy pics for any of you who even know what this one is...... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow: holy shit this is amazing... great work cant wait to see this finished..


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Sep 23 2010, 12:33 AM~18638347
> *:0  :wow: holy shit this is amazing... great work cant wait to see this finished..
> *





WAIT TILL YOU SEE THE REST OF THE CAR LOL, YOUR GONNA SHIT YOURSELF FOR SURE :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Sep 22 2010, 10:21 PM~18638155
> *heres some spy pics for any of you who even know what this one is...... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Nice to see you posting again....keep building and posting pix, always good stuff coming out of this thread.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:wow: WHATS UP DOC :biggrin: BUILDS ARE LOOKING GOOD BROTHER :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Sep 22 2010, 09:15 PM~18638074
> *Thanks Homies!
> 
> Heres another one...48 fleetline....silver base with candy pagan gold.  nice kit had some minor fitment issues around the dash are when i tried to close it all up but got it figured out
> ...


Looks great!!!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Sep 22 2010, 09:21 PM~18638155
> *heres some spy pics for any of you who even know what this one is...... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Saying detailed and superclean is an understatement! SICK!!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Sep 22 2010, 08:54 PM~18638617
> *Nice to see you posting again....keep building and posting pix, always good stuff coming out of this thread.
> *


X2 :wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Dang homie you got some sick builds goin' on !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Sep 22 2010, 09:54 PM~18638617
> *Nice to see you posting again....keep building and posting pix, always good stuff coming out of this thread.
> *



x2 SICK STUFF ALWAYS


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Thanks for the feedback homies. I should have new pics up soon. ran out of paint for the 37 so im gonna mess with a 57 bellaire for the night.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

ALL OF THE WORK IN YOUR THREAD IS SICK BRO!!!! I LOVE THE 1:1, EVERYTIME I LOOK AT YOUR THREAD I HAVE TO CHECK IT OUT. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

That ride is coming along real nice Dr Ro.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Thanks guys!!! Means a lot to me! Ive had hell with the 1:1 but things finally seem to befalling into place. Should be on the road within the next couple of weeks.

Got some primer on the 57 belair tonight. Pics will be up once I get some color on it.


----------



## Moze (Aug 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Sep 28 2010, 09:24 PM~18688276
> *Thanks guys!!! Means a lot to me!  Ive had hell with the 1:1 but things finally seem to befalling into place.  Should be on the road within the next couple of weeks.
> 
> Got some primer on the 57 belair tonight.  Pics will be up once I get some color on it.
> *


Is it finally coming out of the lot?


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Moze_@Sep 29 2010, 12:06 AM~18688811
> *Is it finally coming out of the lot?
> *


Already home!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

:wow: Doc, the Linc is B-E-A-Uuuuutiful!! Nice build as well bro. Look forward to seeing what you do through the cold season


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Sep 29 2010, 08:16 PM~18695815
> *:wow:  Doc, the Linc is B-E-A-Uuuuutiful!!  Nice build as well bro. Look forward to seeing what you do through the cold season
> *


thanks homie!

I think i may have rearranged the home life a little and now i seem to have some more build time. Im hoping to get more stuff done these days.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

wow you go some bad ass builds in here brother!!!!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 30 2010, 03:08 PM~18702907
> *wow you go some bad ass builds in here brother!!!!
> *


Thanks homie! That cicic you r workin on is bad ass!


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

man what a pretty ass car !! nice !!! :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

THANKS GARY!!
Heres a little progress got the 37 painted up and did some foil. not too happy with it...window frame is a little bent. scratch built a seat for the rear.


























heres some paint on the 57 bellaire


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Nice builds in the make bro.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Oct 2 2010, 03:24 PM~18719609
> *THANKS GARY!!
> Heres a little progress got the 37 painted up and did some foil.  not too happy with it...window frame is a little bent.  scratch built a seat for the rear.
> 
> ...



You ol player you! :biggrin: Builds lookin KILLER DOC!!! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Oct 2 2010, 05:26 PM~18719622
> *Nice builds in the make bro.
> *


X2 !


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

LOOKIN' GOOD, DOC.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Oct 2 2010, 07:32 PM~18719962
> *LOOKIN' GOOD, DOC.
> *





x-2 :biggrin:


----------



## mistabuggs (Jun 17, 2005)

nice work man! ya basstud! :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Thanks peeps

Got some more work done on them. Pics when I get a chancce....


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Wassup homies!!
Got some more progress on a couple of projects. 37 Chevy is done. Wasnt the best kit but it came out ok. I had a issue with the hood...so it dont close right. Im out of town so im taking cell phone pics. Will get better pics when I get back.









































57 bel air is almost there also. still need to reclear the body but the rest is pretty much there


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

Looking good DOC


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

VERY NICE.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

:wow: dis thread is off da hook...u got some very amazing builds :worship: :worship: i really like all da details u put into ur builds. very nice work...


----------



## mistabuggs (Jun 17, 2005)

niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice work!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Montenegro_Adrian (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mistabuggs_@Nov 10 2010, 09:23 PM~19037431
> *niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice work!!!!!!!!!!
> *


x2


----------



## Moze (Aug 13, 2008)

Those are coming out really nice, always clean work Doc.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Moze_@Nov 10 2010, 10:11 PM~19037901
> *Those are coming out really nice, always clean work Doc.
> *


X 2 !


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Thanks homies!

Should have some more progress on the bel air by the weekend. ill post fresh pics of the 37 this weekend also.


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

love that 37 bro!!!!!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Heres some fresh pics with a better camera...
































just messin around....


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

heres a few of the bel air...mixed some blue and white pearl into the clear....still need to finish the gauges on the dash...


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Clean as always bro !


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 12 2010, 10:15 AM~19050339
> *Clean as always bro !
> *


thanks man!

hopin to have the bel air done tonight...


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

dat is jus some very nice clean work... :worship: :wow:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Nov 12 2010, 08:09 AM~19050298
> *Heres some fresh pics with a better camera...
> 
> 
> ...



BADDASSS DOC!!! :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Got together with some of the homies for a build session. got the bel air pretty much done....









































the homie buggs has been helpin me out with the paintjob for this one...so this will probably be the next project to try and get finished....


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Very Nice...getin down homie....


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Nov 13 2010, 11:53 AM~19058520
> *Got together with some of the homies for a build session.  got the bel air pretty much done....
> 
> 
> ...


dat bel air is off da hook...very nice work. like how da frame lay's out... :wow:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Got this one finished up...its hard to believe i started this one like 3 years ago. Time flies... Extended the swing arm and added the fatty rear tire.....Got to thank the homie MISTA BUGGS for doing the flame work on it!! Let me know what you think!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:wow: SICK DOC :wow:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 16 2010, 10:51 PM~19087497
> *:wow: SICK DOC :wow:
> *


Thanks homie!!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Nov 12 2010, 08:09 AM~19050298
> *Heres some fresh pics with a better camera...
> 
> 
> ...



this is sick!!! is this 1/24 scale if so what kit? thanx!


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Nov 17 2010, 05:50 AM~19087486
> *Got this one finished up...its hard to believe i started this one like 3 years ago.  Time flies...  Extended the swing arm and added the fatty rear tire.....Got to thank the homie MISTA BUGGS for doing the flame work on it!!  Let me know what you think!
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :0


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Thanks Homies!!! 




> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Nov 17 2010, 10:34 AM~19090975
> *this is sick!!!  is this 1/24 scale if so what kit? thanx!
> *


Im not sure what kit it was. I bought it at a show in a bag. Its an older kit that can be build stock/custom/drag. It has a regular 2 piece hood, a clear one piece hood and a clear convertible top. The directions had the car built in black with crager type wheels. if i have the instructions layin around ill try to get you more info.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Nov 16 2010, 10:50 PM~19087486
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Straight sick !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Doc, you got some BADAZZ builds in here bro! Loving that Bel Air!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Nov 17 2010, 08:25 PM~19095626
> *Doc, you got some BADAZZ builds in here bro!  Loving that Bel Air!
> *


Thanks man! Gotta try and keep up with u guys! Everyone has stepped their game up big time!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

the bike is killer..you still workin on that mag/lowrider thing?


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

decided to clean out the model case today...i didnt realize how many ive put together or bought from other members over these last few years.....


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

took a few updated shots of this one....got a little work done on the interior...should have some new progress soon.


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Nov 12 2010, 09:09 AM~19050298
> *Heres some fresh pics with a better camera...
> 
> 
> ...


YOU LAID DOWN SOME SMOOTH PAINT BRO.   LOOKING GOOD.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That bike is freakin sick!! Nice builds man


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Nov 22 2010, 10:08 PM~19137191
> *took a few updated shots of this one....got a little work done on the interior...should have some new progress soon.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: with the sickness !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

bitch is clean!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Nov 22 2010, 08:04 PM~19137140
> *decided to clean out the model case today...i didnt realize how many ive put together or bought from other members over these last few years.....
> 
> 
> ...


just checking your inventory, or are you planning on selling some?! :0


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by warsr67+Nov 22 2010, 10:08 PM~19137199-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not right now...I still haven't been able to part ways with any lol


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Nov 22 2010, 11:08 PM~19137191
> *took a few updated shots of this one....got a little work done on the interior...should have some new progress soon.
> 
> 
> ...



This is lookin SICK bro!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Nov 5 2007, 06:43 AM~9156492
> *Still needs some cleanup and some little details but the chasis is mostly done....
> Sorry for the bad lighting in some of the pics
> 
> ...


I know you are probably sick of hearing this but i have to ask, any updates or about done with this? I have been dieing to see this baby finished!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2010)

Has to be one of the baddest builds i have ever seen cant wait to see it finished.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Lol its all good! Yes there is progress just nothing worth posting just yet. I had foiled it and shot clear over it. It wasn't as smooth as I would like so I wet sanded it again. I also got some work done on the back seat. I know it is slow but it is gettin there lol

Thanks for asking though..it keeps me motivated to finish!!!!!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Nov 22 2010, 08:08 PM~19137191
> *took a few updated shots of this one....got a little work done on the interior...should have some new progress soon.
> 
> 
> ...


 that looks clean


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Dec 29 2010, 04:16 AM~19447494
> *Lol its all good!  Yes there is progress just nothing worth posting just yet.  I had foiled it and shot clear over it.  It wasn't as smooth as I would like so I wet sanded it again.  I also got some work done on the back seat. I know it is slow but it is gettin there lol
> 
> Thanks for asking though..it keeps me motivated to finish!!!!!
> *


Hey man no problem at all, just remember checking this build out at work on another forum in '06 and follow your work cause I believe you are one of the best out there for quality radical builds and all builds in general. You have helped me in my building a great deal by watching you and I know how it is thought if you do not think its right or ready and to redo something. No pressure here Ill be here checking it out.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps+Dec 29 2010, 07:42 AM~19447568-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shit! That means a lot homie! I apprecite it! You are right when you say..if I don't think its right it gets redone. On this particular build that is how its been. I've been pretty hung up on a few things cause I want them to look a certain way. I don't just want to slap some shit together and call it a day. Its hard to believe its been since 06 !!! Lol...its slow but its getting there. Stay tuned!


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

You got some crazyness up in here! Any updates on your Lincoln?...


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

its been a minute since i posted anything
hers my latest...pics suck due to poor lighting but ill try to get some better pics tomorrow. had a learning experience with this one. laid base color, then some flake. tried to lay the decals over the flake but had a hard time trying to get the decals to lay right. should have thought it out better. burried everything in clear as best as i could. its not as smooth as i would like but it looks ok. didnt have time to get stuff chromed so i just used rattle can chrome paint.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

DAMN Thats a sexy cadillac bro


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

a little work on the monte


----------



## Moze (Aug 13, 2008)

Caddi came out real nice, clean work like always Doc :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That Caddy came out clean as fuck bro!


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

The caddy came out nice Doc, no bull horns on this one?


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice caddy doc.


----------



## IceMan555 (Apr 7, 2011)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Apr 25 2011, 08:44 PM~20418930
> *a little work on the monte
> 
> 
> ...


This looks killer


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

FUCKIN SICK BUILDS HOMIES


----------



## hopper4lyfe (Jun 18, 2007)

sick lookin caddy and the monte looks sick also


----------



## mistabuggs (Jun 17, 2005)

Caddy looks sweet man!!! ALWAYS nice work!!!


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Lookin good Doc. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> DAMN Thats a sexy cadillac bro





> Caddi came out real nice, clean work like always Doc :thumbsup:





> That Caddy came out clean as fuck bro!





> The caddy came out nice Doc, no bull horns on this one?





> :thumbsup:





> Nice caddy doc.





> This looks killer





> FUCKIN SICK BUILDS HOMIES





> sick lookin caddy and the monte looks sick also





> Caddy looks sweet man!!! ALWAYS nice work!!!





> Lookin good Doc. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


Thanks everyone... i really appreciate it! This will be something new to put on the table at a local show this weekend in Stafford, TX called Model Mania.
No...no bullhorns on this one :biggrin:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Apr 25 2011, 07:38 PM~20418863
> *its been a minute since i posted anything
> hers my latest...pics suck due to poor lighting but ill try to get some better pics tomorrow.  had a learning experience with this one.  laid base color, then some flake.  tried to lay the decals over the flake but had a hard time trying to get the decals to lay right.  should have thought it out better.  burried everything in clear as best as i could.  its not as smooth as i would like but it looks ok.  didnt have time to get stuff chromed so i just used rattle can chrome paint.
> 
> ...


caddi is sick homie bad ass build much props! :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

Great meeting you Doc.... make sure you bring that with you later this week when we meet up for drinks!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica+Apr 26 2011, 08:19 AM~20421760-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


same here...thanks again for the help man!.....will do!!


couple of outside pics


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Apr 26 2011, 06:59 PM~20425301
> *thanks bro!
> same here...thanks again for the help man!.....will do!!
> couple of outside pics
> ...


Oh that's badass. The outside in the sun pics are awesome. Color pops.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Really clean look DOC ! Nice to see you building brother ! Its been awhile you going alright ?


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 26 2011, 08:17 PM~20426412
> *Really  clean  look  DOC !  Nice  to  see  you  building  brother !  Its  been  awhile  you  going  alright  ?
> *


Thanks bro! Using the things I learned from YOU! All is good man. I hope you and the fam are doing good too. Im sure the kids are gettin big bro! Happy late b-day man! hope you had a good one!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Apr 26 2011, 03:59 PM~20425301
> *thanks bro!
> same here...thanks again for the help man!.....will do!!
> couple of outside pics
> ...



this lac is soo hard!! :wow: what color is that?


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Apr 27 2011, 01:46 PM~20432041
> *this lac is soo hard!! :wow:  what color is that?
> *


thanks bro!! its a mix of house of kolor snow white pearl and a few drops of pavo purple.


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:wow: builds are lookin good :thumbsup:


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

Had the chance to hang out with Dr. Nitrus for a minute while I was working, he brought along his recent Caddi build, and luckily I had my camera, so we figured it was time for a photoshoot!


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Apr 26 2011, 04:59 PM~20425301
> *thanks bro!
> same here...thanks again for the help man!.....will do!!
> couple of outside pics
> ...


 :wow: dam thats bad ass.


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> Clean Caddy right here!!!!
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

Those outside pics really make those flakes pop! If you don't win an award at the show saturday, I'm going to lose all faith in humanity!


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2011)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Apr 25 2011, 07:44 PM~20418930
> *a little work on the monte
> 
> 
> ...


Wow this thing is gonna be so bad ass when it is done.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi+Apr 28 2011, 01:42 PM~20440127-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Preciate it! Its been in the works for a looooooooong time lol


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Apr 26 2011, 05:59 PM~20425301
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow: Bro that caddy is outragous !!!!!!!!!!!!

I LOVE that color you chose and those flakes ! Great build homie !


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Apr 26 2011, 03:59 PM~20425301
> *thanks bro!
> same here...thanks again for the help man!.....will do!!
> couple of outside pics
> ...


Sick ride!!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Nov 22 2010, 08:08 PM~19137191
> *took a few updated shots of this one....got a little work done on the interior...should have some new progress soon.
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE That chassis!! Looks sooo clean!


----------



## owenart714 (Mar 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Apr 28 2011, 12:42 PM~20440127
> *Had the chance to hang out with Dr. Nitrus for a minute while I was working, he brought along his recent Caddi build, and luckily I had my camera, so we figured it was time for a photoshoot!
> 
> 
> ...



what a beautiful shot my friend. Came out nice!!


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

TTT any updates on that monte


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

PHXKSTM said:


> TTT any updates on that monte


x2 that is looking killer...very nice work!


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

drnitrus said:


> same here...thanks again for the help man!.....will do!!
> 
> 
> couple of outside pics


hands down wey.Top notch


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

drnitrus said:


> a little work on the monte



eres chingon wey,cant wait for your monte to be finished


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

TTT for DrNitrus!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Thanks homies! Wish I had more to post but been caught up with other things. I do got a couple new pics so I will post em up soon.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

:thumbsup: ... 




drnitrus said:


> Thanks homies! Wish I had more to post but been caught up with other things. I do got a couple new pics so I will post em up soon.


----------



## KOOL-AID23 (May 1, 2010)

Any close up pics of the tilt fromt hood being put tpgeather like a quick how 2 on wer the hinge goes


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

What ever happened to the green monte


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Lac is off d chain homie wats d statuse on d rolin malo homie dat vato over here in dallas still got it? Man from wat iv heard about dat dude hes bad ass cold wit it at air brushin but when it comes to paintin models hes never gonna finish it prob just gonna sit there an never get done bro homie 65 rivi can tell u just lettin u know wuz up wit dat dude hopefully im wrong but i know wat im tellin u


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

Caddy is looking Hella sick, and that frame looks better than some 1:1s I seen


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Thanks for the bump. Just haven't been able to get back to building yet. The green monte is still here. I still plan on finishing it. I still plan on giving it a bad ass interior. Pics will be up eventually i think i may try to put in some work on it soon. 
Malo is still a work in progress. The painter has it. I will be stopping by there soon. My opinion.....it will not get done. See how it goes. 
Thanks for still having interest in my builds!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

As always top shelf work in this thread! Nice work bro. Loving that green monte!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

drnitrus said:


> Thanks for the bump. Just haven't been able to get back to building yet. The green monte is still here. I still plan on finishing it. I still plan on giving it a bad ass interior. Pics will be uOp eventually i think i may try to put in some work on it soon.
> Malo is still a work in progress. The painter has it. I will be stopping by there soon. My opinion.....it will not get done. See how it goes.
> Thanks for still having interest in my builds!



Hope it dose get finishd in d futer its a clean build homie


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Thanks man!


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

Dr. Nitrus was good hanging out with your the other day... let's shoot to meet tomorrow so I can get some pictures of that Monte!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)




----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)




----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Cleeeean shit homie much props!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

inspiring work right there!


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

X2


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

X100000000!!!!!!!!!!
SOOOO CLEAN!!!
Where'd you get the setup?


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Thanks guys! The setup is made of some resin pumps and dumps i got from mini with photoetch backing plates. The cylinders and lines are scratch built. 
Thanks for the pics riv!!!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Posting these in here since there are a few other progress pics in here


started the head liner


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Seat concept


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Sick work homie!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

lookin good!! you need to get this done. can't wait to see it done


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

lookin good!! you need to get this done lol. can't wait to see it done


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2013)

I agree, I have been watching this one since you started it in 2006. Been one of my favorites and can not wait to see if finished!!! Awesome clean work and very beautiful paint work and interior. Love to watch you work..........


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Thanks for all the kind words. Always means a lot to hear from my fellow builders. I know this has been ongoing for a loooong time lol. It will get finished eventually though. I got a 350z on the bench at the moment but will be puttin in some work on this one as well. Will post more pics when there is more progress.


----------



## OldSchoolVato (Oct 27, 2011)

dang :nicoderm:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Amazing work as always.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

WOW!! SICK JOB!!:thumbsup:



drnitrus said:


> Posting these in here since there are a few other progress pics in here
> 
> 
> started the head liner


----------



## slymer123 (Dec 31, 2008)

love that inside


----------



## wisdonm (Jun 12, 2012)

Where does the time go? You started this Monte in 2007. Sadly, I, also, have unfinished builds that old. Sill a magnificent job.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Thanks everyone!
Yes the years go by faster than you think!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

good to see you back!


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

SICK WORK I LIKE IT ALOT :thumbsup:


----------

